#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Drive-in show pic's

## DJBartt

Hoi Forumleden,

Eindelijk alles afbetaald bij m'n ouders! En ik had overlaatst toen ik terug kwam van een klusje ('s nachts) de dag erna toch alles opgesteld om foto's te maken. (Was eigenlijk bedoeld op dat feest, maar wat de camera vergeten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Dus de dag erna een paar pic's getrokken, en dacht: zal ze hier is posten, hier het resultaat:

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

Echter heb ik nu geen 19" flightcase meer met dubbele cd speler maar 2x enkele...

Apparatuurlijstje:

Sound:

Dap 1000D MK2
Jb Systems Beat 6 MK2
Dap Radon 600
2x Dap PR-115$
Sennheiser HD225 (Moet een nieuwe HP hebben, want deze dempt de muziek niet! (geen schelpen)
Eenvoudig microfoontje van 30 euro
Flightcase 8HE met toploading

_Nieuwe cd spelerset:_

_1x Reloop RCD900S_
_1x JB Systems CD200_

Light:

Showtec Mushroom
Showtec Wildmoon
4x Showtec PAR56 met GE MFL
Skytec Trio Deco trussbrugje (Steviger dan Ladder-constructie)
Showtec Lightjockey DMX
2x Showtec Multidim MK2
Showtec Silverline Strobo
Showtec Blacklight 20cm
Antari F80Z

Zelf wat comentaar op dit setje:

- Speakers moeten op statief (maar de speakers zijn eigenlijk te zwaar (42KG!)
- De parren op een T-bar (geen T4, want anders past het niet in de auto)
- Mooi Discomeubel (Ben aan het denken om schotten te maken)

Verder ben enorm blij met dit setje (Ben 13 jaartjes jong)...

Reactie?

----------


## lightzone

nette drive inn , ik heb er al veel foto's van gezien en ik vind ze allemaal erg netjes!

advies:

-verwijder die witte stekkerdoos aan je truss (of doe er wat zwarte gaffa rond)
-koop voor je nieuwe draaisetje een goede flightcase , niet zo'n stoffen dap ding.
-die blacklight ziet er waardeloos uit , koop een (120cm) blacklight tl in een pro behuizing.
-je kunt tussen je 2 statieven een doek spannen en daarachter gaan staan , dan is het 1 geheel
-koop een (fatsoenlijke) case voor je lichtsturing
-misschien een mooi reclamebord (laten) maken? met naam en website op (mijn complimenten,erg mooi)

vraagjes:

-kunnen je boxen het aan?
-waarom zo'n mega onpractische cd case?

groetjes, olaf

----------


## DJ-Wesley

hoi ik heb hele goeden advies van julie gekregen en nu 
wil ik eigelijk wel tips wat ik nu moet kopen. 

ik d8 zelf aan 

nog 1 set parre + dimbar
2x scanner 
1x strobo 1500 watt 

daar dacht ik zelf aan: 

ik hoop dat julie mijn mischien leuke betere advies geven 

vriendelijke groet wesley

----------


## lightzone

> hoi ik heb hele goeden advies van julie gekregen en nu 
> wil ik eigelijk wel tips wat ik nu moet kopen. 
> 
> ik d8 zelf aan 
> 
> nog 1 set parre + dimbar
> 2x scanner 
> 1x strobo 1500 watt 
> 
> ...



misschien 2 betere scans.

ps: waarom moet de klant weten dat jullie nog vrijgezel zijn?  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

:Stick Out Tongue: 



> misschien 2 betere scans.
> 
> ps: waarom moet de klant weten dat jullie nog vrijgezel zijn?



De ideale schoonzoon toch, een drive-in-show discjockey?

Goed voor elkaar voor een 13 jarige, mijn complimenten

----------


## laserguy

Ik vind dit al mooi hoor naast de kritiek die al eerder werd gegeven en waar je nu al professioneel mee omgaat.
Boxen op statief: ja en nee: het is lelijker op een statief en je basweergave vermindert dus als het niet nodig is niet doen. Natuurlijk bij feestjes van enkele tientallen personen zal het waarschijnlijk wel nodig zijn.
Ik vind je PARs mooi. Een aparte T-bar is makkelijker en sneller op te bouwen maar dan hangt daar weer zo een buis bij... zou ik niet doen.
Betere scanners: er hangen toch nog geen scanners? Het enige wat ik zie dat erop lijkt is de Wildmoon. Als je toch ooit terug gaat investeren: koop er dan wel direct vrij deftige ok? Kost je iets meer maar je hebt er jarenlang plezier van.
Ook je flightcase is "maar stoffen DAP" zoals iemand eerder hier al zei maar daar is voorlopig niks mis mee: ze zal best overleven hetgeen erin zit en lelijk is het ook niet... als ze ooit uit elkaar valt koop er dan eens een deftigere maar voorlopig zie ik daar geen nood aan.
Dringendste zaken die ik zou doen (met dank aan lightzone  :Smile:  ):
-verwijder die witte stekkerdoos aan je truss (of doe er wat zwarte gaffa rond)
-die blacklight ziet er waardeloos uit , koop een (120cm) blacklight tl in een pro behuizing.
-koop een (fatsoenlijke) case voor je lichtsturing

Veel succes in ieder geval!

----------


## lightzone

> . Een aparte T-bar is makkelijker en sneller op te bouwen maar dan hangt daar weer zo een buis bij... zou ik niet doen.
> Betere scanners: er hangen toch nog geen scanners? Het enige wat ik zie dat erop lijkt is de Wildmoon.



idd , parren hangen goed zo.

en van die scans was voor de vraag van wesley :Wink: 


groetjes, olaf.

----------


## DJBartt

Bedankt voor de reacties..

@ Lightzone

- Het witte stekkerdoos is inmiddels al vervangen door een zwarte... (dit is namelijk al een oudere foto)
- Ik ben zeker van plan om geen stoffen flightcase voor de nieuwe set te kopen. Ik wist echter niet de kwaliteit van deze flightcase toen ik deze kocht. 
- Het blacklight neem ik eerlijk gezegt nooit mee.. Vind er zelf ook geen ene flikker aan. Verder vind ik blacklights niet echt interresant genoeg om bij je Drive in te zetten...
- Mm, staat dat mooi? Heb je misschien een voorbeeld voor me? Bedankt
- Heb ik ook over nagedacht, zodra de geluidset inorde is (dus een nieuwe mixer) ga ik daar een Dap ShowmasterCase voor kopen.. (Zijn niet zo'n hoge kosten)
- Dat was ik van plan om op de schotten te zetten. Graag zou ik daarvoor nog wel een .be of .com domein willen kopen. Bedankt, in de website zitten wel wat uren in versleten... Maar ik vind het restultaat heel erg mooi voor een Freewebs-site (ook al zeg ik het zelf :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

- De speakers zijn ruim voldoende voor wat ik op het moment doe... Ik ben trouwens erg tevreden over deze beestjes. Enkel is het jammer dat ze zo onpractisch zijn (Veelste groot en heel zwaar (42kg!))
- De CD-case... Die heb ik 2 jaar geleden gekregen onder de kerstboom. Ik vind zelf ook dat ie heel erg onpraktisch is maar dat is op het moment niet het belangerijkste van wat er moet veranderen (Vind ik toch :Smile: )

@ Ahmed Al Dayri


Bedankt!


@ Laserguy

Ja, over de speakers heb ik van meerdere forums al comentaar gehad. Daarom dacht ik: Voor dat te voorkomen dat dit weer gebeurd, zet ik het er gewoon lekker bij. Maar jou reactie is eigenlijk het tegendeel... Dat maakt het allemaal wat moeilijker :Smile:  Maar over de T-bar.. Ook hier heb ik wel wat reacties op gehad (van andere forums). En dacht hetzelfde als hierboven maar weer het tegendeel... Volgende aankoop van het licht word waarschijnlijk ook wel Scan's. Ik ben dan wel van plan om fantsoenlijke aan te schaffen (Denk aan: JB The Winner II, Aztec DJ Robo, etc.)

Aan iedereen nogmaals bedankt voor de positieve reacties! :Smile:

----------


## DJBartt

Sorry voor de dubbel post.. Zal niet meer gebeuren

----------


## lightzone

> Bedankt voor de reacties..
> 
> @ Lightzone
> 
> - Het blacklight neem ik eerlijk gezegt nooit mee.. Vind er zelf ook geen ene flikker aan. Verder vind ik blacklights niet echt interresant genoeg om bij je Drive in te zetten...
> - Mm, staat dat mooi? Heb je misschien een voorbeeld voor me? Bedankt



-blacklight kan leuk zijn , maar alleen voor kinderfeestjes enzo...

"oooh kijk mijn witte broek... !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): "

-ik denk dat ik ooit zoiets gezien heb , maar haal dat idee maar snel uit je hoofd voordat je het nog gaat doen ook  :Big Grin: 


groetjes , olaf

----------


## DJBartt

Soms kan een Blacklight leuk zijn, maar voor die paar keer ga ik niet een blacklight van meer dan 50euro aanschaffen... Dat kan ik met deze ook wel...
Ik denk idd dat dat niet zo mooi zal staan. Ik ga denk ik gewoon 4 schotten maken.. Iemand misschien een soort tekening of foto? Wat zou de hoogte moeten zijn?

Weten jullie misschien toevallig ook een oplossing om enkele cd spelers en een mixer neer te zetten? Hoe doen jullie dat? Op een tafel van de zaal of van de klant? Of hebben jullie zelf een 'meubel'?

Bedankt

----------


## AllroundRoLo

> Boxen op statief: ja en nee: het is lelijker op een statief en je basweergave vermindert dus als het niet nodig is niet doen. Natuurlijk bij feestjes van enkele tientallen personen zal het waarschijnlijk wel nodig zijn.



Denk dat het totale geluid toch beter wordt als die boxen wat hoger staan. Hoor je tenminste wat. Het is belangrijker dat je toppen hoog staan dan je subjes laag.

----------


## jens

Ik vind het er keurig uitzien!

Wou dat ik het allemaal had toen ik 13 was  :Smile: 

maar afijn waarom maak je niet een paar mooie houten kistjes op de hoogte dat jij ze wil hebben, waar je je speakers op kan zetten, die kistjes kan je dan bijvoorbeeld weer gebruiken om je kabels of weet ik veel in op te bergen  en het kost ook niet meteen de hele wereld.

mischien straks een extra scannertje erbij en de musroom in het midden?

wat ik zelf altijd leuk vind is als dr wat andere kleurtjes in zitten dan het standaart groen geel rood en blauw...vooral als je straks meer parren wilt kopen

iig succes verder met je show!

----------


## Dj-Sjors

> Weten jullie misschien toevallig ook een oplossing om enkele cd spelers en een mixer neer te zetten? Hoe doen jullie dat? Op een tafel van de zaal of van de klant? Of hebben jullie zelf een 'meubel'?



Je kunt kijken naar zo iet Klik

Moet je alleen wat aanpassen voor jou cd spelers deze is voor tt's maar ze zullen er ook wel zijn voor cd spelers heb er alleen zo gauw niet een zien staan.

----------


## misjel

Leuk setje,

ik wou dat ik zo'n set had op mn dertiende,
maar een vraagje:
hoe bevalt de beat 6 mixer want ik overweeg deze ook te kopen.

----------


## DJ-Wesley

hey.


5 augustus was het al weer zo ver het varend corso een heel groot Evenement die veel bezoeker's trek langs de kanten van de sloten en Meeren. om all Die mooie boten te bekijken het Thema Varend Corso 2007: Smaak Sensatie  heel leuke thema waar je veel  verschille  dinge kan doen  op  de Boot.

DJ Red Dog stont  allen niet op de boot  wij  stonden  langs de kant  voor een bedrijf  (uit tje) laten we het daar maar op houden. Der wert ook met een mic een toespraak  op gehouden.  let eventjes op de mic.  


Hier de link: Vliegtarieven.nl Fotoalbum

Link van varendcorso:   http://www.varendcorso.nl/

Onze website: drive-in,onder,voor,hier,klik,logo,site,onze

*( kleine info )*  Wat je niet zo goed kan zien op de foto's


wij moesten ongeveer voor 150/200 man muziek zorgen en die toespraak daarom hadden wij.  1x dap rw 15 links   1x dap rw rechts  de lenge was 75 meter.   en in het medde hadden wij 2x skytec speaker op statief neer gezet. 20 meter uit elkaar van uit het midden....


kleine lijsje 

o    skytec speakers                      4
o    DAP audio RW-15                     2
o    DAP audio RW-18                     0
o    Versterker jbsytems  VX700       2

o     Mic. met snoer                        1   
o    CD Map                                   1
o    koptelefoon                             1
o    Flighcase  ( DJ case)
o    Flightcase (snoeren)                 1
o    Statieven                               3

ik hoop dat julie goede Tips voor ons hebben en graag *complimenten*.

Vriendelijke groet Wesley.

----------


## lightzone

netjes , compact setje  :Smile: 

valt eigenlijk niet veel over te zeggen

----------


## DJ-Wesley

bedankt. 


vraagje waarom ben ik verplaatst :P ?

edit MOD: Omdat er dus al een onderwerp was waar je je foto's kwijt kon...
Denk je even om je spelling? Thanx!

----------


## Gast1401081

> *complimenten*.
> 
> Vriendelijke groet Wesley.




OK, complimenten, dan maar...

waar wil je ze graag hebben?

----------


## vasco

> ...Onze website: ...



Je website staat toch al in je profiel, waarom moet je deze dan elke keer weer in je berichten melden?




> ...graag *complimenten*.



Alleen complimenten of mogen wij ook opbouwende kritiek geven?

En waarom moeten we speciaal letten op de microfoon, wat is er zo bijzonder aan?

----------


## DJ-Wesley

die mic is goed. dus vandaar maar ik d8 zelf of der geen hoes of zo over heen moet voor de wind 

maar der stont niet zo veel wind  :Wink:

----------


## lightzone

> die mic is goed. dus vandaar maar ik d8 zelf of der geen hoes of zo over heen moet voor de wind 
> 
> maar der stont niet zo veel wind



klasse!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  +100

----------


## Funmaker

> stont



ik las bijna stront maar ht moet dus stond zijn  :Wink: 

voor de rest ziet het er wel cava uit...

complimenten

----------


## DJ Sniglet & DD²

Hallo allemaal

Wij volgen al een tijd dit forum en na het bekijken van foto's van collega's hier dachten we: dit moeten wij ook maar eens doen.
Tips kan iedereen gebruiken  :Smile: 

http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110282.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110283.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110284.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110285.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110286.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110291.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110293.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110336.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110364.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110365.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110366.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110376.jpg
http://users.telenet.be/dieterdekeys...g/P1110377.jpg

Materiaal lijst:
*Geluid*
1x JBSystems C2 800 (2x800W op 4 Ohm) 
1x Limit FPA-G02 (2x350W op 4 Ohm) 
1x HQ-Power (2x450W)
Crossover van JBSystems 
Dubbele CD-Speler American Audio MCD-510 (met MP3 en pitch tot 16%) 
Mengpaneel Synq SMX2 (reserve: JCB)
Speakers: 
4x speakers van BEAT 250W Peak (tops)
2x fullrange van HQ-Power 600W (op de foto's minder goed zichtbaar omdat ze hier gebruikt werden als monitor)
2x Subwoofers van Behringer 800W (de BEH-1800X) 

*Licht:* 
4x Scanners van NicolsII, 100W
1x strobo 50w
1x DMX-controller JBSystems DMX-192A
1x Rookmachine van Showtech
4x Par56 (eigenlijk 6, maar er zijn er 2 die nog nie helemaal in orde zijn)
2x DMX-bar
2x puntspot met spiegelbol
4x Blacklight ~20W


We zouden in de toekomst de rookmachine en de strobo willen vervangen door krachtigere exemplaren. Eventueel ook een blacklight-kanon is al ter sprake gekomen.
Alle tips zijn welkom  :Cool:

----------


## Jason_

Hallo DJ Sniglet en DD²,

Ziet er leuk uit, en ook gezellig!
Maar er zijn nog wel een paar ''kleine'' puntjes...
Ik zie kabels uit de barren los hangen,( en beetje strak staan..) minste geringste en het statief ligt om... of er schiet een stekker uit..
En daar kom je ook gelijk bij het volgende punt, de witte kabels zijn ook wel jammer...
En probeer de kabels wat netter te ordenen door bijv. gaffa..

op de 6e foto zie ik een ''blote'' powercon.. het staat wel hoog, maar toch..
Verder heb je wel netjes cases enz. dus dat zit wel snor..
Mischien ooit nog een net meubel...

Veel succes!
Groeten Jason

----------


## Funmaker

Hoi,
Ziet er inderdaad niet slecht ui!
paar puntjes (eerder vermeld kan  :Smile:  )

-Geen hangende kabels, liever extra kabeltje er tussen dan hangende kabel
-Wit is niet het type kleur dat deze bussiness aantrekt  :Wink: 
-UV-kanon is mss leuk maar schijnt standaard weinig gebruikt te worden...
-Paar parretjes bijkopen en dan dmx bar aankopen; is schoner
-Truss setje kopen daar je dmx bar aanhangen en je effectjes...

Voor de rest ziet het er allemaal netjes uit: cases,...
keep up the good work  :Wink:

----------


## lightzone

om te beginnen , je spreekt over "wij" , hoeveel andere zijn er nog ?


- enja , voor die kabels moet je je diep schamen.

het is lelijk en ook nog eens erg gevaarlijk ,zeker voor mensen die glaasje teveel op hebben  :Wink: 

- voortaan ook even je tafeltje afrokken ( of ineens een meubel kopen )

- ik vind een blacklight kanon heeeel erg lelijke en lompe dingen , ben je niet tevreden over je tl's? 
(koop daar ook even een pro behuizing voor)



ps : lekker veel boxen heb je staan  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## DJ Sniglet & DD²

@Jason:
De meeste kabels heb ik achteraf nog tesamen gebonden.
Die witte kabels zijn idd wat jammer, die worden zeker nog vervangen in de toekomst. Zoals je zelf wel weet moest ik die zijkant opdoen om een extra moer bij te plaatsen in die rails (had ik de vorige keer gedaan), en blijkbaar heb ik het terug vergeten opdraaien. (Het publiek kon het echter niet zien en stond idd vrij hoog, maar zal er toch de volgende keer op letten dat het er dan wel op zit)
Een meubel zou ook mooi zijn maar dit is voorlopig niet het hoogste van onze zorgen (ikzelf ben nog student, en geld komt ook niet uit de grond  :Big Grin: )

@Funmaker: Het idee dat we naar 8 parretje zouden moeten kan ik ook perfect volgen, maar we hebben al 2 dmx-bars, dit lijkt me toch genoeg? (we hebben ook nog gewone T-bars voor scanners evt.)
truss staat ook op het lijstje voor de iets verdere toekomst  :Smile: 

@Lightzone:
Wij zijn met 2  :Stick Out Tongue:  en ik schreef toen in meervoud omdat het de eerste post was. (voorlopig delen we 1 account hier)

Het probleem met die TL-lampen is dat ze nie zwaar genoeg zijn voor grotere oppervlakten. Ook hebben we constant problemen, in totaal hebben we er 4, maar nog nooit alle 4 tegelijk kunnen gebruiken omdat er altijd wel 1 lamp is die het niet doet...

ivm de boxen: Vroeger waren er enkel de 2 tops van HQ-Power, maar je snapt ook wel dat dit veel te weinig is...Dus we keken naar goede subs en dan die Behringers op het oog gekomen (2de hands, amper gebruikt), maar ik kon ze enkel kopen als ik er die 4 andere tops bijnam....dusja, waarom niet dan  :Big Grin: 

gr33tz DD²

----------


## lightzone

> @Jason:
> 
> @Lightzone:
> 
> Het probleem met die TL-lampen is dat ze nie zwaar genoeg zijn voor grotere oppervlakten. Ook hebben we constant problemen, in totaal hebben we er 4, maar nog nooit alle 4 tegelijk kunnen gebruiken omdat er altijd wel 1 lamp is die het niet doet...
> 
> 
> gr33tz DD²



ik ben persoonlijk verbaast dat je de output van die tl's te laag vind .
(maja , je hebt verschillende soorten he)

en dat die lampen steeds kapot zijn kun je dus verhelpen door "hufter-proof" behuizingen te kopen.

----------


## DJ nn

Het is de 18W (TL si toch 18W niet?), en kan me best inbeelden dat die niet veel geeft (zeker zonder reflector erachter.

Verder:
-Ja de kabels, zul je al wel weten ondertussen...
-Weeral de parren-set (2tal 4bars)
-En ik zou ook een leuk trussje zoeken om alles in te hangen, heeft voordeel: Netter (minder palen op de grond), kabels zijn makkelijker weg te stoppen, je kan je effectjes makkelijker vervoeren omdat je niet meer aan de bar hangen.

verder ziet het er heel netjes uit...
Leuke (beginner)set, kom je al heel eind mee, nu de eventuele kapotte dingen gaan vervangen door beter spul en je heb een zeeeeeeeeer mooie set.

Afrokken kan je snel doen met een zwarte doek (kost niet gek veel)

grtzz DJ nn

(PS: ik had persoonlijk geen synq stikkers op die dingen gekleeft, of toch niet zoveel. Maar goed, dat is persoonlijk.)

----------


## lightzone

> Het is de 18W (TL si toch 18W niet?), en kan me best inbeelden dat die niet veel geeft (zeker zonder reflector erachter.



een normale 120cm tl is 36 watt  :Wink: 

ondanks dat dat weinig lijkt ben ik nogsteeds verast van de output van zo'n tl (met reflector  :Wink:  )

edit: oepsie , ik zie nu pas dat ze maar 60 cm zijn :P excuse me  :Big Grin:

----------


## TNT

Hier enkele foto's van de TNT Drive-in show.
Klik
Klik
Klik
Klik
Klik
Klik

Alle opbouwende kritiek is welkom :Wink:

----------


## Funmaker

er bestaat een onderwerp waar je dit in kan posten btw  :Smile: 
maar voor de rest:
mooi alles afgewerkt met cases enzo
nice!

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ziet er zeer strak uit. wat heb jij tussen die trussen zitten? LED of?? zoiets dergelijks wil ik ook nog een keer maken.. ook jou flightcase ziet er zeer strak uit. alles netjes ingebouwd. mijn complimenten, het ziet er gaaf uit :Big Grin: 

ga zo door.. ook de cleane look van de truss. ik mis alleen wel de safety's aan de lampen?? maja daar zeurt iedereen over. die er nog aanmaken en dan is het setje wel compleet. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

wat voor een speakerset werk jij normaal mee? geen sub-laag?

maar verder ziet het er zeker gelikt uit. vele kunnen daar nog van leren.

----------


## moderator

Wat is je connectie met pakketjes versturen enne....levert dit geen verwarring op? TNT... als vergelijk: TNT biedt bedrijven en consumenten wereldwijd een breed scala aan post- en expressdiensten | TNT.com

----------


## lightzone

welkom TNT , echt prachtige drive in (zoals ik al had gezegd op newline  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## TNT

Toffe reacties allemaal :Smile: 
@ flash-a-new-generation,
Er worden weldegelijk safeties gebruikt, zoals je hier en hier kunt zien.
Het trussmeubel heb ik voorzien van lichtbakken met melkglas waarin ik ledstrips (uit de showtec ledpanelen) heb gemonteerd.
En wat betreft de subs, die staan als centerstack (4X Punisher) onder het meubel opgesteld het front is uiteraard geluiddoorlatend, op deze foto is het te zien.

@ Moderator,
Toen ik de naam van m'n drive verzonnen had, was de naam van de post nog PTT :Big Grin: 
TNT is een explosieve stof ook wel trinitrotolueen genoemd, een explosieve drive-in show dus :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ nn

Ik moet zeggen: mijn complimenten !!!!

Je case is zoooo strak !!!
Is dat een gewoon scherm ? en hoe heb je dat geflikt ? (wil ooit ook kistje gaan maken voor PC)

Zeeeeeer net echt waar !!!
Ik had enkel mijn controllers boven/onder de mixer gehongen.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Complimenten met je setup. Hier kan menig plaatjesdraaier een puntje aan zuigen. Alles tot in de puntjes afgewerkt, erg netjes!
Hiermee kun je je zonder schaamte ook op bedrijfsfeesten laten zien.


Keep up the good work!
Rob.

----------


## jens

idd keurige set  :Smile: 

ik vind aleen je mixer wel erg stijl in de case, maar het ziet er wel keurig uit zo. ben zelf wel een liefhebber van alles in losse kisten, puur vanwege verhuur, opstellingen ( platenspelers erbij ) of weet ik veel. maar als je er altijd mee op pad ben .

hoe beviel die centerstack? daar ben ik wel benieuwt naar? 

trouwens leuk een derby als center effect, blijf het toch een van de leukere effecten vinden van  de goedkopere lampen!

Mvg jens

----------


## TNT

@ DJnn,
Is een gewoon tft scherm en een computer ingebouwd in de kist.
Controllers voor de mixer is misschien wel makkelijker maar dan zou de kist te diep worden.

@ keenoncoolstuff,
Bedrijfsfeestje met harry slingert

@ jENS
Voor verhuur zijn losse kisten zeker handiger, maar geen haar op m'n kop (en dat zijn er nogal wat :Big Grin: ) die er aan denkt om m'n setje te verhuren.
Ik heb de case zo gemaakt om de op/afbouwtijd zo kort mogelijk te houden.
moet wel zeggen dat hij flink aan 't gewicht zit, +- 50Kg
Centerstack onder meubel geeft wel wat meer resonantie maar is goed te doen.
het voordeel van zo'n centerstack is dat het sub een stuk krachtiger is dan een 2aan2 links rechts opstelling plus dat ik mijn toppen met statief flink de hoogte in kan draaien wat de hoge frequenties in volle zalen ten goede komt.
en blijft het geheel i.c.m. dit meubel enigzins compact.

----------


## Stage-Q

ziet er netjes uit.

kunnen vele drive-ins nog een voorbeeld aan nemen.

Keep it going  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Anthonissen

Kwam laatst nog een hoop foto's tegen van me drive in show, is al wel een tijdje geleden dat deze foto's zijn gemaakt, maar heb ze er maar even opgezet  :Big Grin: 

KLIK > Foto's Drive in Show Flash


Groeten !  :Wink:

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> Kwam laatst nog een hoop foto's tegen van me drive in show, is al wel een tijdje geleden dat deze foto's zijn gemaakt, maar heb ze er maar even opgezet 
> 
> KLIK > Foto's Drive in Show Flash
> 
> 
> Groeten !



he ricardo,

hij is nu nog de foto's aan het laden. jesus wat duurt dat lang. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maargoed heb jij ook een materiaal lijstje? is wel zo handig? op de eerste foto's ziet het er goed uit. geloof winners en T4 op de truss. je hebt natuurlijk het eeuwige van de safetys en kabel netjes afwerken in truss. iig geen witte kabels. dat scheelt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  verder heb je nog het probleem van de wind-ups. dit zijn manfrotto's. en deze zijn TÜV gekeurd tot 30 kg draaglast? officieel hangt daar dus teveel aan. verder zit het er goed uit. ik zie robe hangen duss :Big Grin: .. de rest van de foto's laden duurt me te lang, ma ik zie graag een materiaal lijstje

----------


## beyma

Ben na vijf minuten wachten gestopt met kijken Ricardo,ik had weer even een flashback van mijn 'jonge jaren' met een 14k4 modem en een 486 pc......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Misschien een idee om de foto's qua bestand te verkleinen ? (deze afmeting had het wel goed gedaan op mijn oude 14 inch monitor, ja ja toen was je nog helemaal het mannetje met 14 inch jongen!) (nu nog maar dan hebben we het ergens anders over..)

----------


## lightzone

ik ben na 3 foto's gekapt met kijken :P

maar het zag er goed uit  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

En op dit tijstip ligt hij op bed en heeft hij zijn pc uitgezet waardoor de foto's ook niet meer te zien zijn. Internet is 24/7 open, misschien je foto's bij een hoster plaatsen, die ook sneller werkt als ik bovenstaande reacties lees.

----------


## vasco

> ...ik had weer even een flashback van mijn 'jonge jaren' met een 14k4 modem en een 486 pc......



Nu nog eens geprobeerd en de computer staat schijnbaar weer aan maar met 14K4 vind ik jou nog optimistisch, 2400 baud sneller echt niet  :EEK!: 

Je hebt je foto's maximaal 400x300 gegeven op je website terwijl de originele 3072x2304 en 13Mb groot per stuk zijn. Maak ze eens snel kleiner want 400x300 hoeft niet groter dan 1Mb per stuk te zijn voor internet. Nu zitten wij allemaal 533Mb (13Mb x 41 foto's) te downloaden.

Hoop dat je fair use policy hebt bij je provider anders komt er nog een dikke rekening voor jou omdat wij allemaal even een hoop datatransfer genereren op jou lijn.

----------


## beyma

Ik zou zeggen, zet een paar goed gelukte foto's  in 1280x1024 afmeting , en  max 200 kb , op imageShack.com - Your Photo and Imaging Portal  en plaats dan de alleen linkjes hier, dan kunnen we er allemaal van genieten...

----------


## Ricardo Anthonissen

De grootste foto is 1,3 mb en geen 13 mb  :Big Grin:  ik zal proberen de fotos even ergens anders te hosten zodat het voor jullie wat sneller gaat, groeten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ-Wesley

Drive in show. Red dog.

Feest: 
*carnaval bbq 2007*



Link: 
*http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~vrossem/frans/drive-in/fotoalbums/carnavalbbq2007/carnavalbbq2007.html*

2x par links recht onder stond om hoog geschenen op de statief.

*Licht*

2X PAR 36 punt spot
4X PAR 56 short + Dimbar
2X Mushroom
2X Scanners dynamo Jbsystems DMX
1x Geni FL1800D DMX Golden Strobo 
1x Rookdoos

*Geluid 

*1X Mengpaneel beat 6 mk2
1X Versterker JBsystems VX700 MK2        
1X Versterker JBsystems VX700 MK2
1X Dap Audio RW 18B
1X Dap Audio RW 18B
1X Dap Audio RW 15        
1X Dap Aduio Rw 15
1X Technics Equalizer 
2X mic XLR
1X Hp2000 PRO JBSystems Koptelefoon
2X CD Koffer
1X CD Map
1X gemini  Dubbel CD speler

Tips ? 

Vriendelijke groet, DJ Wesley.

----------


## StijnS

Hmm... Ik zie subs, ik zie tops, ik zie 2 versterkers, maar ik zie geen Crossover?

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

paaltje tussen je sub en top, om hoogte te winnen....

voor de rest heb je een groot meubel, maar de dj zit helemaal in een hoekje? hele plaatje is symmetrisch, dan hoort de dj ook in het midden

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> paaltje tussen je sub en top, om hoogte te winnen....
> 
> voor de rest heb je een groot meubel, maar de dj zit helemaal in een hoekje? hele plaatje is symmetrisch, dan hoort de dj ook in het midden




ja we hebben normaal een koffer met een zwart kleed er om heen.  en dan is de top hoog genoeg. 

en binne kort kom er een case voor versterker rack  en een nieuwe meubel. 

met een dj in het midden  :Smile:   en ook in een case

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> Hmm... Ik zie subs, ik zie tops, ik zie 2 versterkers, maar ik zie geen Crossover?



Klopt.   we hebben 2x vx100 we zitten nog te kijken met onze case die nog kom voor de versterker's  of er een line driver (Als ik het goed heb) of een crossover. maar dat komt!    we zitten nu nog even voor nog een dimbar 2 dimbar's is wat mooier.

----------


## lightzone

voortaan de foto's misschien nemen als je al de bedrading ook gedaan hebt :P

geeft nogal een valse indruk  :Wink: 

maar het ziet er mooi uit , ik vind het wel jammer dat als je een tussenpaaltje gaat gebruiken dat je je speakers ofwel voor , achter of naast je truss moet gaan plaatsen.

ik vind het namelijk wel mooi staan zo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TNT

> Kwam laatst nog een hoop foto's tegen van me drive in show, is al wel een tijdje geleden dat deze foto's zijn gemaakt, maar heb ze er maar even opgezet 
> 
> KLIK > Foto's Drive in Show Flash
> 
> 
> Groeten !



Vind je dit verantwoord?

Deze statiefjes zijn gemaakt om een bouwlampje van +- 5 KG op te zetten. :EEK!:

----------


## Stage-Q

ik hoop inderdaad dat je momenteel andere statieven hebt?

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> voortaan de foto's misschien nemen als je al de bedrading ook gedaan hebt :P
> 
> geeft nogal een valse indruk



ik weet het  :Wink:  ik hat geen foto toestel bijmijn maar er is toevallig net foto's naar mijn gestuurt  als ze op de website staan geef ik even 1 sijntje.


maar ja op het laasten kwam iemand mijn helpen om aftebouwen en die hat foto toestel bij zit  maar toen hat ik al alles op geruimt jammer idd, maar goed.  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

Hier een plaatje van onze eerste setup dan:



Inmiddels zijn de speakers al vervangen en het DJ-setje uitgebreid.

Gearlist:

* Laptop, DJ Console MK2, Virtual DJ 5.0
* Behringer VMX300
* Behringer DSP2024 (EQ, compressor, limiter)
* Gemini X-3 (2x 300W RMS)
* 2 x Gemini CDJ-20
* Cheapo Karwei boxjes met homemade XLR pluggen, maar het geluid is er niet minder om  :Wink: 

* Behringer LC2412
* 2x ShowTec T-Bar PAR-56 short, met:
* 2x ShowTec MultiDim MK2

Plus een partijtje kabels en statieven, maar dat is allemaal niet zo interessant  :Wink: 

Zoals je ziet is de boel nog lekker provisorisch in elkaar gezet, maar we groeien met de week.

----------


## lightzone

> Hier een plaatje van onze eerste setup dan:
> 
> (knip)
> 
> Inmiddels zijn de speakers al vervangen en het DJ-setje uitgebreid.
> 
> Gearlist:
> 
> * Laptop, DJ Console MK2, Virtual DJ 5.0
> ...



licht ziet echt mooi uit , een goede basis.
misschien binnekort nog eens wat scan's ofzo.

over dj + geluid ben ik veel minder enthousiast...

het ziet er gewoon niet uit  :EEK!: 

wat zijn je nieuwe boxen en wat bedoel je met "dj set uitgebreid" ?
ik neem aan dat het app lijstje al (deels) aangepast is...

maar de afwerking is redelijk terrible, kabeltjes eens vervangen door zwarte of er gewoon een doekje voor gooien.

ik zie btw rechtsvoor nog een rolletje gaffa (?) , die zijn er niet voor niets  :Smile:  :Wink: 

en voortaan een tafel op goeie hoogte regelen.

maar vooral de verhouding volwassen mensen <<==>> gear  is een beetje raar.

naja , ik hoop dat dit toch enig nut had .
dit zijn tenminste die mij meteen opvallen , over draaikunsten heb ik nix gezegd eh  :Smile:

----------


## Stage-Q

eh ja ben het wel met lightzone eens.

ik zou zo'n show niet eens boeken.

- kabels wegwerken
- doekje ervoor o.i.d.
- Karwei luidsprekertjes... tja sorry, beetje schandalig.

en zo heb ik nog wel wat dingetjes.

----------


## Stoney3K

> eh ja ben het wel met lightzone eens.
> 
> ik zou zo'n show niet eens boeken.
> 
> - kabels wegwerken
> - doekje ervoor o.i.d.
> - Karwei luidsprekertjes... tja sorry, beetje schandalig.
> 
> en zo heb ik nog wel wat dingetjes.



I know, I know, die issues waren de volgende keer allang aangepakt. Ik had even geen recentere foto, zal binnenkort als we weer ergens staan een nieuwe maken.

Qua tafels moesten we roeien met wat we hadden: Geen van beiden van ons heeft een rijbewijs of een vrachtwagen om grote flightcases of podiumdelen in te vervoeren. Dan nog hadden we inderdaad een doekje ervoor kunnen doen om die kabelsoep te verbergen  :Wink: 

Wat betreft die boxjes: Ze gaan overigens nog best hard hoor! Ik zet ze nooit in voor een klus waar we echt een netwerk mee bouwen, daar gaan de grotere 2x300W voor op de stands (helaas nog geen merkboxen, maar geluid geven ze desalniettemin)

DJ setje (2xCDJ20, VMX300) zit nu in een flightcase en voor hogere tafels wordt volgende keer gezorgd. Dat we nou geen bus hebben is niet zo'n grote issue, die valt op zich nog wel te huren, het gebrek aan chauffeur met rijbewijs is een groter probleem  :Wink:

----------


## lightzone

> Wat betreft die boxjes: Ze gaan overigens nog best hard hoor! Ik zet ze nooit in voor een klus waar we echt een netwerk mee bouwen, daar gaan de grotere 2x300W voor op de stands (helaas nog geen merkboxen, maar geluid geven ze desalniettemin)



ik vind het echt heel moeilijk om te geloven dat deze boxjes hard gaan, laatstaan dat ze enige bass geven.

ze deden me denken aan raveland's ofzo :P
wat is hun wattage eigelijk ? (naja, wat beweren ze   :Big Grin:   )

en hoe zit het met die andere boxen? wat moet ik mij daarbij voorstellen?

----------


## vasco

> Wat betreft die boxjes: Ze gaan overigens nog best hard hoor! Ik zet ze nooit in voor een klus waar we echt een netwerk mee bouwen, daar gaan de grotere 2x300W voor op de stands (helaas nog geen merkboxen, maar geluid geven ze desalniettemin)



Hard is één maar is het ook mooi of loopt iedereen gillend met oorpijn weg?
Ik snap de mensen niet die praten in de uitdrukking hard maar wel een voet aan de grond willen krijgen in de A/V wereld. Dit klinkt als ik wil wel maar heb er eigenlijk (nog) geen verstand van.

Als ik dit zo lees en zie dan snap ik wel dat je zelfs gratis niet aan de bak komt (las ik in een ander topic). Wat een enorme bende is dit.

Sorry kan er gewoon niets beters van maken. Iedereen begint ergens en je kan natuurlijk goed worden maar je hebt een weg te gaan.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hard is één maar is het ook mooi of loopt iedereen gillend met oorpijn weg?
> Ik snap de mensen niet die praten in de uitdrukking hard maar wel een voet aan de grond willen krijgen in de A/V wereld. Dit klinkt als ik wil wel maar heb er eigenlijk (nog) geen verstand van.



Je hebt natuurlijk HARD (genoeg geluid om een zaal met publiek mee te kunnen vullen) en TE HARD (waardoor iedereen met piepende oren wegloopt). Ik kan me een figuur in de Effenaar herinneren vorige week donderdag bij de naam van Mental Theo, die de gewoonte had om AL zijn muziek vol in het rood te draaien (bovenste lampje DJM800 iis ALTIJD aan). Is de muziek dan beter?

Geluid afregelen is één van mijn sterkste kanten, en ik kan met een setje 175W cheapo boxen (zoals op foto) net zo goed geluid produceren als met een 2x500W profi setje. Bovendien is het ook nog eens wat je voor publiek hebt -- jeugd onder de 25 wil graag meer volume horen koste wat kost, wat oudere mensen (zoals op deze klus) hebben liever niet dat het zo hard gaat.  :Smile: 

Wat voor de één hard is in dit vakgebied is voor de ander niks waard... en het kan nog zo hard gaan dat de ruiten eruit geblazen worden, of het geluid er dan beter op wordt is een ander verhaal.

----------


## Stage-Q

haha ga toch weg...

het geluid wat uit die kawei boxjes komt is totaal niet te verglijken met prof. equipment.
als jij dat wel denkt, dan betwijfel ik of ik jou ooit eens zou inhuren als geluidstechnicus.

----------


## vasco

> Geluid afregelen is één van mijn sterkste kanten, en ik kan met een setje 175W cheapo boxen (zoals op foto) net zo goed geluid produceren als met een 2x500W profi setje.



En toen werd je zwetend wakker!

Laten we even serieus blijven, de boxen die jij op je foto hebt staan kunnen nooit maar dan ook nooit klinken als een pro set. Wat je er ook mee doet. Als dit mogelijk is dan hadden de pro sets geen reden te bestaan of hun huidige prijzen niet kunnen voeren.

Ik twijfel over jou *sterke* kant en schaar dit onder de kop *sterke* verhalen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> haha ga toch weg...
> 
> het geluid wat uit die kawei boxjes komt is totaal niet te verglijken met prof. equipment.
> als jij dat wel denkt, dan betwijfel ik of ik jou ooit eens zou inhuren als geluidstechnicus.



Dat ligt er maar net aan hoe ver je die pro set open gooit. De zaal waar ik toen stond had echt niet meer volume nodig, voor een grotere tent gebruik ik ze echt niet!

En ja, als je er een analyzer aan zou hangen zou er weinig meer van een vlakke karakteristiek overblijven. Maar als hoor hoe sommige DJ's en technici hun professionele sets abusen (clipping? Lamaar gaan, dan zetten we de master wel iets terug... Vervorming zal het publiek worst wezen.) dan hebben daar mensen ook nog behoorlijk in te leren soms. Ik probeer zelf met zo weinig mogelijk middelen een voldoende klinkend geluid neer te zetten, en als daar nou eenmaal niet meer voor nodig is, dan ga ik daar ook echt geen moeite voor zitten doen. Grotere klussen zijn die dingen inderdaad niks waard, en buiten al helemaal niet, maar de zaal was klein zat en we hadden ook geen publiek wat harde muziek verwachtte.

Het omgekeerde kan overigens ook: Veel AV-bedrijven doen eerder aan grandioze overkill op geluidsvermogens. Zo'n 12kW aan sub met 8kW aan top er boven op, aan elke kant, en dan in een zaaltje van nog geen 15x15m staan. Die set zal dan nooit voor meer dan 10% open gaan, headroom heb ik geen moeite mee maar er is een grens. Dat had dus ook makkelijker met een kleine set gekund, die zijn meestal ook wat goedkoper  :Smile:

----------


## lightzone

> Het omgekeerde kan overigens ook: Veel AV-bedrijven doen eerder aan grandioze overkill op geluidsvermogens. Zo'n 12kW aan sub met 8kW aan top er boven op, aan elke kant, en dan in een zaaltje van nog geen 15x15m staan. Die set zal dan nooit voor meer dan 10% open gaan, headroom heb ik geen moeite mee maar er is een grens. *Dat had dus ook makkelijker met een kleine set gekund, die zijn meestal ook wat goedkoper*



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

nog een kleinere set? you got to be kidding me  :EEK!: 

en ik denk niet dat het nog goedkoper kan hoor... wat kost zo'n boxje nou?

ik zeg max 50 euro...

----------


## Stoney3K

> nog een kleinere set? you got to be kidding me 
> 
> en ik denk niet dat het nog goedkoper kan hoor... wat kost zo'n boxje nou?
> 
> ik zeg max 50 euro...



Niet een kleinere set dan wat op mijn foto staat. Maar een kleinere set dan 2x15kW voor een feest dat niet groter is dan een gymzaal.  :Smile: 

En voor 50 euro per box heb je echt niet veel meer dan dit hoor. Dan heb je een setje (iets minder brakke) Showtec boxen van 300W die ik ook nog ergens in een schuur heb staan. Ook niet echt noemenswaardig. (Overigens waren die op die foto nog niet aangesloten omdat er toen nog geen statiefbussen op zaten)

Overigens vind ik het frappant dat iedereen een beginner om dit soort foto's een beetje uit loopt te lachen. Zijn we niet allemaal begonnen met zelfgebouwde kabels, goedkope HiFi boxen en 2 CD-spelers uit een stereotorentje? Alleen heeft niemand blijkbaar het lef om daar wat van online te zetten.

Alleen verwende kids van 15 met een rijke papa, die voor de kerstmis een eigen set krijgen kunnen op verhuur-niveau beginnen, maar dat wil nog niks zeggen over de technische kennis van dat soort personen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Drive in show. Red dog.
> 
> Feest: 
> *carnaval bbq 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> Link: 
> *http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~vrossem/frans/drive-in/fotoalbums/carnavalbbq2007/carnavalbbq2007.html*
> ...



Hier wil ik dus straks (ongeveer) naar toe. Mag ik vragen wat je voor truss hebt staan?

----------


## laserguy

> Zijn we niet allemaal begonnen met zelfgebouwde kabels, goedkope HiFi boxen en 2 CD-spelers uit een stereotorentje?



Yep... zelfs nog met bandopnemers en zelfgebouwde flikkerkastjes om spotlampjes aan te sturen, platendraaiers van onze vaders, cassettespelertjes, mixen met de selectorknop van de versterker, ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Het zag er niet uit, het was belachelijk maar we hadden werk en we kochten er uiteindelijk allemaal deftig materiaal mee... overigens was het eigenlijk meer fun toen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vasco

> Overigens vind ik het frappant dat iedereen een beginner om dit soort foto's een beetje uit loopt te lachen.



Ik denk dat wij jou niet uitlachen omdat je een beginner bent maar dat wij jou niet zo serieus nemen door alle onzin die jij op dit forum uitkraamt.

Bijvoorbeeld, je sterkste kant is geluid en in een ander topic weer niet, dan is het licht etc. Hebben we het niet over jou "stoere" verhaal om jou speakers als een pro set te laten klinken.

----------


## TNT

> Hier wil ik dus straks (ongeveer) naar toe. Mag ik vragen wat je voor truss hebt staan?



Ziet er allemaal leuk uit, maar die statieven zou ik maar links laten liggen :Frown: 
En je toppen op fatsoenlijke hoogte brengen.

Maar verder, als je een stel fatsoenlijke toppen neer zet(al zijn het maar k112'jes) en een doekje voor je tafel doet, ziet het er best netjes uit.

----------


## Baszza91

2 de hands setje DAP kost je je kop niet. Die boxen die er op de foto staan zou ik nog niet eens voor mijn verdriet willen gebruiken.

@ Stoney3K: Over welke 300? Watt boxen heb jij het de hele tijd?

Gr.

----------


## Stoney3K

> 2 de hands setje DAP kost je je kop niet. Die boxen die er op de foto staan zou ik nog niet eens voor mijn verdriet willen gebruiken.
> 
> @ Stoney3K: Over welke 300? Watt boxen heb jij het de hele tijd?
> 
> Gr.



Een setje 300W Showtec (toen nog Skytronc) boxjes. Werken prima, maar mooi zijn ze niet meer. Zal binnenkort wel even een foto maken.

Maar of je nou DAP of Showtec toppen neerzet, da's allemaal één pot nat. Aan de podium-afwerking wordt al serieus gewerkt,

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Maar of je nou DAP of Showtec toppen neerzet, da's allemaal één pot nat. Aan de podium-afwerking wordt al serieus gewerkt,



Showtec is een lichtmerk en DAP is een geluidsmerk.  :Confused:  En sinds wanneer is Skytronic Showtec geworden?!?!?!

Misschien aan te raden om vooral de komende tijd wat meer te LEZEN en niet constant (foutieve informatie en nutteloze zooi) te POSTEN.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ziet er allemaal leuk uit, maar die statieven zou ik maar links laten liggen



Als je het over die Showtec Truss Bridge Set hebt (6m), die wordt me inderdaad al van alle kanten afgeraden, alleen al omdat het ding niks kan tillen. Ik wil best doorsparen voor fatsoenlijke truss, maar een overspanning waar je 2 fourbars en 2 scanners aan hangt gaat op zo'n moment wel aardig in de papieren lopen. Ik zie die set overigens wel bij veel drive-ins terugkomen, maar je gaat al gauw over de specificaties heen.

Mbt het 175W boxjes geneuzel: Overdrijven is ook een vak, en er serieus op ingaan nog meer. Ik wilde niet per sé beweren dat mijn boxen zo goed waren, maar ze waren voor dat moment voldoende en zijn dus inmiddels al vervangen. Het was meer een opmerking dat veel professionele geluidstechnici niet weten hoe ze een set goed af moeten regelen, en daarom dus maar een grotere set neerkwakken, onder het motto 'harder is altijd beter'. Je moet immers een kritisch publiek hebben dat ineens naar de DJ stapt met de opmerking "mogen we wat meer hoog?"

----------


## TNT

Volgens mij begrijp je me verkeerd, ik bedoel de statieven op de foto die jij aanhaalde.

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> Mag ik vragen wat je voor truss hebt staan?




ey. ik weet niet presies wat voor paat enz het zijn maar. ike weet wel het is een kleinere versie dan die normalen trus.

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> Ziet er allemaal leuk uit, maar die statieven zou ik maar links laten liggen
> En je toppen op fatsoenlijke hoogte brengen.
> 
> Maar verder, als je een stel fatsoenlijke toppen neer zet(al zijn het maar k112'jes) en een doekje voor je tafel doet, ziet het er best netjes uit.





Hallo TNT. 

1. Waarom statief weg doen?  (te klein te groot lelijk niet goed?)
2. Metal zetten wij een kofer tussen de sub en top. met naartuurlijk een kleed. 
of mestal op statief.  maar ja idd het moet eigelijk gewoon een buis tussen maar ja. meestal doen wij het zo hoe het nu staat.




Ik heb ook nog een andere vragen niet allen voor TNT maar voor iedeen wat vinden julie van onze DJ Tafel?   het zijn 3 stukken en 2 karen op wielen. 1 dj bak :P  2 licht.


PS.  Wij gaan hem vernieuwen of iedergeval niet meer gebruiken. in daar van trug komt er een case op carbort statief.  met zwart kleed er komt ook een case voor versterker's!

----------


## TNT

Zoals ik op de foto kan zien zijn ze veel te zwak voor een dergelijke truss.
En het is een stuk makkelijker/veiliger als er een lier op zit om de boel omhoog te takelen.
kan je op normale hoogte de boel er in hangen en bedraden :Wink: 

Wat betreft je meubel,
Als je  je logo/huismerk er netjes op laat zetten is het zeker niet lelijk.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Volgens mij begrijp je me verkeerd, ik bedoel de statieven op de foto die jij aanhaalde.



Dat lijken me inderdaad ook geen statiefjes om een truss mee te heffen. ShowTec levert dan nog een beetje bruikbare windups bij hun set. Dit is meer het kaliber speakerstatiefje, en misschien dat het net een fourbar kan hebben.

(Bij de fourbars die wij hebben zit zelfs een beter statief, geen windup maar wel afgeveerd)

----------


## TNT

Als ik deze foto eens bekijk lijkt het me meer een bouwlampstatiefje.
Op de scharnierpunten van de poten komen behoorlijke krachten te staan, en het zal me niet verbazen dat de boutjes/klinknagels hiervan ooit eens afbreken, met alle gevolgen van dien :Frown: 

ik zou adviseren koop eerst een stel fatsoenlijke statieven met barren, en ga dan pas voor de truss :Wink: 
Deze kunnen mooi laag dus kun je er lekker bij met ophangen en bedraden.

----------


## lightzone

wah , vmb's lijken mij uiteraard wat overdone maar je hebt tegenwoordig al goede statiefjes vanaf 200 euro  :Smile:

----------


## TNT

> wah , vmb's lijken mij uiteraard wat overdone maar je hebt tegenwoordig al goede statiefjes vanaf 200 euro



Van deze weet ik zeker dat ze goed zijn :Wink: 
Misscchien is dit een redelijk alternatief

----------


## lightzone

> Van deze weet ik zeker dat ze goed zijn



jah , maar ik denk dat er weinig beginners zijn die zin hebben om ruim 1000 euro aan statieven uit te geven...  :Big Grin:

----------


## TNT

Dan adviseer ik dus *Geen* truss te gebruiken.

----------


## lightzone

> Dan adviseer ik dus *Geen* truss te gebruiken.



nu niet gaan overdrijven eh, komop zeg  :EEK!:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> nu niet gaan overdrijven eh, komop zeg



Ik ben het met TNT eens...

Je zet onder je auto toch ook geen skelter wielen?


Van 1 fourbarretje zal deze constructie nog niet in storten, maar je weet niet wat er allemaal nog bijkomt... Straks hangen aan dezelfde statieven ook nog 4MH's van 20kg de stuk..


Groeten Hugo

----------


## TNT

Idd, dan krijg je dus zoiets, dit gaat werkelijk nergens meer over :EEK!:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Idd, dan krijg je dus zoiets, dit gaat werkelijk nergens meer over



True, maar als je dat soort spul inhangt heb je meer aan licht in je truss hangen dan je truss zelf waard is.

Face it: Een overspanning staat nou eenmaal representatiever dan een tweetal fourbars links en rechts. Je creëert een beetje een 'grens' tussen de DJ en het publiek (boven de truss, onder het DJ meubel/doek), en dat verkoopt, ongeacht wat je er in hangt.

Ik zou zelf dan voor een arraytje LED parren gaan (PAR36) als pure effect-aankleding, en de fourbars lekker op de bestaande statieven houden... bovendien is het erg onhandig om bv. scanners aan een T-bar te hangen, en ik vind het er persoonlijk niet uitzien. De parren moeten dan bonvenop, want de scanner moet onder komen te hangen, en je moet iets anders aan de andere kant van de T-bar hangen voor een goeie gewichtsverdeling.

Het is een verschil of je die al genoemde ShowTec set gebruikt voor 2 fourbars (56), 2 scanners en wat los spul of dat je er vier MH's, PAR64 barren en gevlogen speakers in gaat hangen. Ik reken me niet rijk met veiligheidsmarges!





> Van deze weet ik zeker dat ze goed zijn
> Misscchien is dit een redelijk alternatief



Mag ik zeggen dat ik de max. vertical load van 100kg van die dingen enigszins optimistisch vind? Dat zijn namelijk dezelfde windups als in dit setje, en die is meer van het kaliber ShowTec (die een 60kg distributed load als specificatie heeft, je moet best moeite doen om dat te halen met een bescheiden gearlist. Ik zou het persoonlijk niet proberen!)

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Ik reken me niet rijk met veiligheidsmarges!



En daar komen nou net de meeste ongevallen van.

Ontopic: persoonlijk vind ik een setje scanners op statief er ook niet zo mooi uitzien, alternatief is om een scanners op statief achter de boot te zetten, of op vliegkist. Geeft altijd nog een mooi effect. 
Truss heeft niet altijd zen voordelen!

----------


## Stoney3K

> En daar komen nou net de meeste ongevallen van.



Wat ik daarmee bedoel is: Ik ga juist NIET bewust over de marges heen zitten (en echt 140kg aan een brug hangen waarvan dat getal in een American DJ foldertje staat). Aan het ADJ systeempje wat ik aanlinkte zou ik ook niet meer dan twee scans, twee fourbars en eventueel nog iets links en rechts (strobo, laser, moon...) hangen, dan heb je iets van 20kg over de hele truss belast. Voor de meeste drive-ins heb je toch niet veel meer nodig.

Parren bijzetten is niet zo'n enorme belasting, ze wegen niet veel en je kunt er wel veel mee aankleden. Intelligent licht is een ander verhaal, al vallen scans meestal nogal mee in verhouding tot MH's.

----------


## TNT

In deze prijsklasse moet je dat soort specs zoiezo met een flinke zak zout nemen :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> In deze prijsklasse moet je dat soort specs zoiezo met een flinke zak zout nemen



Precies. En voor de beginnende drive-inner met de genoemde setup, of alleen al twee fourbarretjes en wat losse troep, is die set meer dan afdoende. Ik zit er zelf nu over te denken om de ShowTec set van 6 meter op de boodschappenlijst te zetten, sinds ik daar toch niet hele ladingen apparatuur in ga hangen (en hij puur decoratief bedoeld is, BY DESIGN, DECO-TRUSS!), het gaat ook voornamelijk een ophang-geval worden voor een video-achtergrond (greenscreen) als de drive-in niet draait. Meer dan 30kg komt er sowieso NOOIT in! (Maar je moet een aardige draaier zijn om dat te halen... als je zoveel gear hebt, heb je vast ook het budget voor een paar metertjes Prolyte)

----------


## lightzone

> Meer dan 30kg komt er sowieso NOOIT in! (Maar je moet een aardige draaier zijn om dat te halen... als je zoveel gear hebt, heb je vast ook het budget voor een paar metertjes Prolyte)



30 kg heb je zo hoor....

----------


## lightzone

> Ik ben het met TNT eens...
> 
> Je zet onder je auto toch ook geen skelter wielen?
> 
> 
> Van 1 fourbarretje zal deze constructie nog niet in storten, maar je weet niet wat er allemaal nog bijkomt... Straks hangen aan dezelfde statieven ook nog 4MH's van 20kg de stuk..
> 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



ik zij alleen dat je ook al redelijke statieven kan vinden rond de 200 euro...

en nu word ik hier voor gek verklaart  :EEK!: 

mindere kwaliteit en kapaciteit uiteraard maar what about de  American DJ ST-132?

die is toch redelijk bekend om zijn prijs kwaliteit s verhouding...

----------


## Stage-Q

Prima statieven die van American DJ...

beter dan die standaard statiefjes van zo'n truss-setje van 200 euro.


Het hoeft niet altijd het beste van het beste te zijn. Je gaat toch geen vmb statieven meezeulen met je drive-in... gekkenwerk.
Het gaat erom dat je veilig werkt, en dat kan best met die van American DJ.

Dus ik ben het wel met Lightzone eens.

het doel van het forum is toch: om elkaar te helpen met oplossingen, en het is geen competitie wie het beste spul heeft. Uiteraard mogen meningen gegeven worden...maar er ligt een grens tussen je mening geven en elkaar keihard afkraken.

----------


## Stoney3K

> 30 kg heb je zo hoor....



Maar als je voor 30kg aan gear al IN je truss hebt hangen, zet je per jaar ook een behoorlijke hoeveelheid meer klussen weg. Je verdient er dus meer op, en zul je ongetwijfels ook meer budget hebben om die 'net 30 kg houdende' truss te dumpen en een fatsoenlijk rigging-assortiment op te gaan bouwen. Ik draai liever met 2 MH's en een goed stuk truss dan met 4 MH's en onveilige rommel. (immers een overspanninkje met die afmetingen kost je ongeveer evenveel als 2 MH's van een beetje merk), die andere 2 MH's verdien je er met een volgende klus weer bij.

Voorbeeldje van een "30kg setupje", wat ik zelf zou inhangen:

* ShowTec Jumbo Strobe DMX (midden) - 2,5kg
* 4 x JB Systems Dynamo Scanner (verdeeld) - 15,2kg (totaal)
* Showtec Shogun G-40 (5,2kg)
* 2 x ShowTec Sunstrip Active (7,8kg)

Sommige gewichten heb ik moeten schatten, want die stonden niet als zodanig op de site. Sinds je nu dus aan net over de 30kg zit heb je geen speelruimte meer voor kabels, verdeeldozen, enzovoort. Maar als je dit al inhangt kom je bij veel feesten en partijen al een heel stuk... (Even aangenomen dat de parren apart op een T bar staan zoals bij mijn setup op de foto)

Wil je toch parren erin, dan kun je in ieder geval de laser schrappen (die kan eventueel ook los op een statief) en eventueel twee van de Dynamo Scanners, daar zou ik dan andere units voor in de plaats hangen. De Dynamos zijn juist leuk als je ze in groepen zet.

Even als 'proof of concept' dat je met 30kg al een heel eind komt. Overigens kan ik de schattingen op de fabrikant-site ook niet zo 100% serieus nemen, een LED par weegt nooit 1,2kg, laat staan de 36 variant. (Ik heb de '56 in handen gehad en die was niet meer dan 800 gram)

----------


## Stoney3K

> Prima statieven die van American DJ...
> 
> beter dan die standaard statiefjes van zo'n truss-setje van 200 euro.



Je kunt toch met de Showtec set van 375 euro beginnen (6m triangle truss + windups) en er later de American DJ statieven onder zetten als je zwaardere lasten moet tillen? Wil je nog groter gaan, dan kun je daarna altijd kijken voor nieuwe koppelingen en wat zwaardere truss.

----------


## lightzone

> Maar als je voor 30kg aan gear al IN je truss hebt hangen, zet je per jaar ook een behoorlijke hoeveelheid meer klussen weg. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Voorbeeldje van een "30kg setupje", wat ik zelf zou inhangen:
> 
> * ShowTec Jumbo Strobe DMX (midden) - 2,5kg
> * 4 x JB Systems Dynamo Scanner (verdeeld) - 15,2kg (totaal)
> * Showtec Shogun G-40 (5,2kg)
> ...



sorry hoor , maar dit is echt magertjes hoor.

30kg heb je echt meteen , kabels zijn al 5kg , en niet te vergeten de truss, g-haken, standmounts .... en dan ben je er al bijna :P

----------


## lightzone

> Je kunt toch met de Showtec set van 375 euro beginnen (6m triangle truss + windups) en er later de American DJ statieven onder zetten als je zwaardere lasten moet tillen? Wil je nog groter gaan, dan kun je daarna altijd kijken voor nieuwe koppelingen en wat zwaardere truss.



ik denk dat juist die bruggen af te raden zijn , je zij het eigenlijk zelf ook al dat ze onsafe waren :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

> Je kunt toch met de Showtec set van 375 euro beginnen (6m triangle truss + windups) en er later de American DJ statieven onder zetten als je zwaardere lasten moet tillen? Wil je nog groter gaan, dan kun je daarna altijd kijken voor nieuwe koppelingen en wat zwaardere truss.



 
kijk, en dat vind ik persoonlijk een zinloze aankoop.

Ik betaal liever iets meer zodat ik het in 1x goed heb, dan dat ik later een zwaardere versie moet kopen. In principe betaal je dan 2x voor hetzelfde product. ( alleen andere kwaliteitsverschil dan he ).

Daarom koop ik meestal ook dingen dan miss. dan wel duur zijn, maar dan heb ik het wel in 1x voor elkaar.

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik denk dat juist die bruggen af te raden zijn , je zij het eigenlijk zelf ook al dat ze onsafe waren



Hun GESPECIFICEERDE belasting is onsafe. Die is 60kg, daar neem ik dan ook de helft van, en bewijs in bovenstaande post dat je met 30kg al aardig wat hebt  :Smile: 





> kijk, en dat vind ik persoonlijk een zinloze aankoop.
> 
> Ik betaal liever iets meer zodat ik het in 1x goed heb, dan dat ik later een zwaardere versie moet kopen. In principe betaal je dan 2x voor hetzelfde product. ( alleen andere kwaliteitsverschil dan he ).



Short answer: Ik heb niet zo gauw zoveel geld in één klap. Het American DJ setje kan ook wel, maar dat is 2m smaller (maar wél met de ADJ windups, dus daar kun je wel behoorlijk aan hangen). Er zijn wel verlengdelen voor te krijgen. De ADJ set is overigens maar 100 euro duurder, maar dan heb je wel betere windups.

Ik zat nog te kijken naar de specs van het American DJ "Dura Truss" system t.o.v. het Showtec trussje. De ADJ truss is van staal, dus dat heeft al iets meer om het lijf, maar ik ben meer geïnteresseerd in buis- en wanddiktes. Ik moet ook zeggen dat ik niet gecharmeerd ben van de 18mm buisdikte die ShowTec aanhoudt, dat hang ik nog net aan mijn plafond met wat halogeenspotjes erin. Mocht de rest van het ADJ systeem nou net zo veel sterker zijn dan het ShowTec gedoe (en de truss dus kwalitatief net zo veel beter is) dan is de keus gauw gemaakt. 2m triangle truss kan ik er altijd nog bij kopen als het moet, met een span van 4m kom je al een aardig eind.

----------


## Stoney3K

> sorry hoor , maar dit is echt magertjes hoor.
> 
> 30kg heb je echt meteen , kabels zijn al 5kg , en niet te vergeten de truss, g-haken, standmounts .... en dan ben je er al bijna :P



Schuko haspeltjes en XLR snoertjes wegen wel minder dan Harting multikabels he. Het scheelt hier dat je geen parren in de truss hebt hangen.

En als ze adverteren met een maximale belasting van 60kg, en de hele rigging zelf weegt al 30kg, dan zijn ze ERG stom bezig, vooral omdat de statieven gespecificeerd staan als 30kg, als de hele constructie al zoveel weegt, waarom verkoop je het dan? Als 'kijk mij, ik heb een lege truss' eyecatcher? Om een backdrop in te hangen leg ik wel een scafpijp over twee statieven heen.

----------


## lightzone

> Hun GESPECIFICEERDE belasting is onsafe. Die is 60kg, daar neem ik dan ook de helft van, en bewijs in bovenstaande post dat je met 30kg al aardig wat hebt



grr, ik zit net duidelijk de maken dat 30 kg nix is!

maja...

ik denk dat als je het volgende neemt ofzo :

2x DJ ST-132 = 360
3x 1,5m trusje= 360
2x standmounts=100

820 euro voor een trusje lijkt me redelijk eh

----------


## Stoney3K

> Showtec is een lichtmerk en DAP is een geluidsmerk.  En sinds wanneer is Skytronic Showtec geworden?!?!?!
> 
> Misschien aan te raden om vooral de komende tijd wat meer te LEZEN en niet constant (foutieve informatie en nutteloze zooi) te POSTEN.



ShowTec en DAP horen bij elkaar  :Wink: ... van oorsprong Nederlands merk, hoofdeigenaar is Highlite. Ik heb die gasten nog meegemaakt in hun hele vroege dagen, toen dat spul nog bij De Regenboog Elektronica in Heerlen stond (goed kans dat dat toen hun huismerk was), onder een andere naam.

SkyTronic is van oorsprong een UK bedrijf, ik heb me daar misschien in vergist omdat SkyTronic in die periode ook veel bij de Regenboog te vinden was. Net als het nu (wijlen) merk SkyTec. Ik weet al niet meer wat er op mijn boxen staat, maar het is één van die merken. Overigens lenen ze veel fabrikanten van elkaar, en rebadgen ze van de grotere namen (o.a. GLP).

Maar das weer héél offtopic, feit blijft dat DAP/ShowTec een beetje in hetzelfde budget/prosumer segment hangen als bv. Behringer, het is prima voor de hobbyist en om te beginnen, en je kunt er aardig goeie units tussen vinden als je ze zoekt. De Behringer LC2412 is namelijk niets anders dan een MA Lightcommander 12/2 met een nieuw frontplaatje.

Wat ik op korte termijn nog wil gaan bouwen: Schotten voor onze podium/tafel setup. Doeken zijn ook een idee, maar ik vind schotten persoonlijk ook wel wat hebben en je kunt er ook een logo op kwijt.

Ik zat zelf te denken aan (rechthoekige of vierkante) frames van PVC buis met daarin óf doek gespannen (makkelijk en licht) óf hardboard plaat (veelzijdiger, kun je eventueel nog wat met licht spelen). Het gaan in het begin 2 frames worden van 1x1m (ex hoeken) en een van 2x1m. Daar komen straks nog delen van 50cm hoog bovenop die met plexiglas afgewerkt zijn (als ik daar de tijd voor heb). Schotten worden onderling verbonden.

Paar issues hier: Doeken / board wordt zwart. Logo wordt wit, maar zal ik de buizen zelf in hun originele grijze kleur houden of zwart schilderen? In het halfdonker trapt menig publiek er in dat ik frames van steigerpijp neergezet heb als ze grijs blijven, en met het grijs accentueer je de voorkant nog wat.

Doeken erachter of in het frame monteren? In het frame levert spleten op, maar die kunnen ook in voordeel gebruikt worden (LED strips in hangen, indirecht licht doorheen laten oid), doeken erachter is wat lastiger met koppelen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> grr, ik zit net duidelijk de maken dat 30 kg nix is!
> 
> maja...
> 
> ik denk dat als je het volgende neemt ofzo :
> 
> 2x DJ ST-132 = 360
> 3x 1,5m trusje= 360
> 2x standmounts=100
> ...



Die is dan wel 1,5m smaller he... tel daar dus nog maar eens 180 piek bij op... met 1000 euro kom je dan wel aan een rond getal maar het heeft mij voorlopig iets te veel cijfers. Dan zoek ik liever een goedkopere oplossing voor tijdelijk, waar ik scanners, sunstrips enz. in kan hangen.

Ik hou het voorlopig op de set van ADJ (met de bovengenoemde stands), sinds je met de 4m set al een aardig eindje komt. Maar zoals gezegd, ik heb liever gegevens over de wanddiktes en buisdiktes van de truss zelf, dan de kale gewichtsgegevens (van de stands) die de fabrikant opgeeft. Truss weegt zelf immers ook wat.  :Wink:

----------


## lightzone

> met 1000 euro kom je dan wel aan een rond getal maar het heeft mij voorlopig iets te veel cijfers. Dan zoek ik liever een goedkopere oplossing voor tijdelijk, waar ik scanners, sunstrips enz. in kan hangen.



om een eind te maken aan deze discussie wil ik dan zeggen dat juist hier onze verschillen liggen  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

maargoed , ik moet zeggen dat jij echt geweldig mooie gear hebt staan.
en dan vind ik het echt zonde dat je die dan in een buget trussje gaat hangen.

maja , iedereen zijn keus eh :Cool:

----------


## Stoney3K

> om een eind te maken aan deze discussie wil ik dan zeggen dat juist hier onze verschillen liggen



Kijk, als ik een bedrijfje zou draaien deed ik er ook niet moeilijk over. Dan had ik zonder twijfel dat soort gear gekocht omdat het voorlopig waardevast is en het lang meegaat. Maar ik moet zoiets uit een particuliere kas (namelijk, mijn eigen pinpas) financieren en dan worden dat soort bedragen toch een ander verhaal.





> maargoed , ik moet zeggen dat jij echt geweldig mooie gear hebt staan.
> en dan vind ik het echt zonde dat je die dan in een buget trussje gaat hangen.
> 
> maja , iedereen zijn keus eh



Huh? Volgens mij heb je de verkeerde voor je. Het lijstje dat ik boven opnoemde was een voorbeeld (combinatie maken die 30kg weegt). Niet een werkelijke gearlist, ik moet het voorlopig doen met twee T-bars met elk 4 parretjes erop.

----------


## lightzone

> Huh? Volgens mij heb je de verkeerde voor je. Het lijstje dat ik boven opnoemde was een voorbeeld (combinatie maken die 30kg weegt). Niet een werkelijke gearlist, ik moet het voorlopig doen met twee T-bars met elk 4 parretjes erop.



waha, gemeen. ik had effe de verkeerde persoon voor  :Embarrassment: 

vooral jou geluid is niet zo geweldig.
met jou licht is ook niet mis hoor, dus veel maakt het niet uit.

----------


## Stoney3K

> waha, gemeen. ik had effe de verkeerde persoon voor 
> 
> vooral jou geluid is niet zo geweldig.
> met jou licht is ook niet mis hoor, dus veel maakt het niet uit.



Mijn licht is gewoon lekker basis... dat gaat ook bijna overal heen (incl filmsets).

Geluid is al te veel over gezegd, en betere gear is in the works. Misschien dat ik nog eens eigen subs ga bouwen, koppelpaaltjes sub <> top heb ik uit gekkigheid al gekocht. Dan die SkyTronic boxen als top, en je komt al een aardig eind verder.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> ik zij alleen dat je ook al redelijke statieven kan vinden rond de 200 euro...
> 
> en nu word ik hier voor gek verklaart 
> 
> mindere kwaliteit en kapaciteit uiteraard maar what about de American DJ ST-132?
> 
> die is toch redelijk bekend om zijn prijs kwaliteit s verhouding...



Ik pleit er alleen voor dat ik het eens ben met TNT dat de huidige statieven niet voldoen. Ik dacht dat jij meende dat die statieven goed genoeg waren.

Mijn voorkeur zou ook uitgaan naar VMB, maar als dat niet in het budget zit kun je ook een goedkopere variant kiezen. In ieder geval een statief waarvan je weet wat er aan kan hangen, en waarvan je weet dat deze gegevens kloppen! (En vooral voor dat laatste zit je bij VMB dan wel weer goed.)

Oja en over dat 30kg verhaal... Dat red je niet! 1x T-4 par 56/64 weegt al >15kg.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Stage-Q

over die vmb's ben ik het met je eens Hugo,

maar ooit een drive-in gezien die vmb's statieven mee sleept?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> over die vmb's ben ik het met je eens Hugo,
> 
> maar ooit een drive-in gezien die vmb's statieven mee sleept?



Yep, meerdere. Lijkt me ook niets raars aan (er bestaan namelijk ook drive-in shows die toch echt wat groter zijn dan een volgepakte Fiat Panda).

----------


## Bastisito

Sjees, waarom MOET iedereen toch tegenwoordig een trussbrugje hebben en wordt de veiligheid dan maar wat naar achter geschoven? Als je het budget hebt voor truss, moet je zeker ook kijken naar degelijke statieven. De ADJ ST132 zijn erg leuke wind-upjes die zeker wel die 85 kilo per stuk kunnen hebben. Oké, het is niet officieel gekeurd, maar ik sta er vierkant achter (eigen ervaringen). Sterker nog, ik prefereer ze boven een VMB TE-03 bijvoorbeeld. Puur omdat het naar mijn mening steviger staat met minder zijwaartse speling op de buizen. 

Verder moet je het gewicht wat je ophangt niet ze licht nemen. Een tamelijk basis-showtje van 2 fourbarren, 2 scan's en een strobo zit toch al flink aan de 50 kilo alleen al aan apparatuur! Tel daar de bekabeling, haken en de truss zelf bij op en je komt aan een 70 kilo. Toch wel iets meer dan je zou denken he?

Dus aljeblieft, wil je met de grote jongens mee doen, en net als de grote jongens een stukkie truss hebben: denk ook aan de veiligheid van jezelf en, misschien nog wel belangrijker, je bezoekers! Want als het naar beneden komt en iemand krijgt het op z'n kop dan kun jij je hele leven gaan betalen. En dit is dat slechts de financiële schade.


Buiten dit hele verhaal: denk eerst aan de basis! 2 T4'tjes op statief is bij me de show met welke ik het meest op pad ga. Lekker simpel en veel mensen vinden het al fantastisch!
Nadat je dit op orde hebt kun je langzaam gaan uitbreiden...

----------


## Stage-Q

> Yep, meerdere. Lijkt me ook niets raars aan (er bestaan namelijk ook drive-in shows die toch echt wat groter zijn dan een volgepakte Fiat Panda).



 
oke, ben ze nog nooit tegengekomen bij drive-in's, maargoed...ik geloof je  :Wink: 

ik werk er nauwlijks mee, omdat k voornamelijk geluid doe...maar veel van de lichtboys bij bedrijven waar k voor werk zijn wel blij met de vmb's

----------


## vasco

> ik moet het voorlopig doen met twee T-bars met elk 4 parretjes erop.



en




> Mijn licht is gewoon lekker basis... dat gaat ook bijna overal heen (incl filmsets).



Je hebt echt grootheidswaanzin geloof ik hier op het forum. 8 parren doe je even een filmset mee  :Confused: 





> Geluid is al te veel over gezegd



Yep!

Verder moet je naast jou 30Kg ook inderdaad nog de rest meerekenen als truss zelf, kabels, etc. Dus die 30Kg van jou is exclusief de rest. Ja, je zit dus erg snel aan 30Kg maar je hoeft ons hier natuurlijk niet te geloven. Rommel rustig verder op je eigen manier.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> ShowTec en DAP horen bij elkaar ... van oorsprong Nederlands merk, hoofdeigenaar is Highlite. Ik heb die gasten nog meegemaakt in hun hele vroege dagen, toen dat spul nog bij De Regenboog Elektronica in Heerlen stond (goed kans dat dat toen hun huismerk was), onder een andere naam.



Beste jongen,

Je hoeft mij geen les te geven in L&G merken danwel bedrijven erachter. Showtec heeft in het productgamma echt geen geluidsspul en Dap heeft echt geen lichtspul.





> De Behringer LC2412 is namelijk niets anders dan een MA Lightcommander 12/2 met een nieuw frontplaatje.



Nee. Het is een in Duitsland ontworpen product dat in China gebouwd is en waar bij het ontwerp flink is gekeken naar een Lightcommander 12/2. Als de bugs die in de LC2412 zitten ook in de MA hadden gezeten was die nooit een succes geweest :EEK!:

----------


## Watt Xtra

Om een eind te maken aan de 4 pagina's durende discussie.

Ben je een dj die 3 maal per jaar wordt gevraagd om muziek te verzorgen op de plaatselijke bbq, de sportvereniging en je eigen verjaardag?

zet een showtec setje van 180 euro achter je neer, haak je 4 parren eraan en je hebt een gewelidige avond. Zet wel even een aantal tafels voor je "dj booth"... mocht het trusje dan toch vallen bezeer je je alleen zelf.

Voor de overige mensen die vaker een feestje hebben, met kids die rondrennen, zelf ook al een strobo, licht effecten en zelfs misschien al scans hebben.. Zorg voor een stel degelijke statieven. De ST132 is een leuk statief, de lier is onder een andere naam.. wel gekeurd. Tuv gepruft: 100kg. Hieraan kun je je 4 parren hangen, en evt ook een scan in het midden ophangen. Deze zet je links en rechts achter of zijdelings neer en je hebt een nette Veilige set!!

Voor de mannen en vrouwen die toch meer willen maar geen geld hebben voor truss..  Die schaffen ook een stel ST 132 aan, nemen daarnaast een stel trussadaptors en beginnen eerst met een lijstje te maken met de gewichten van hun apparatuur dat ze graag in de truss zouden willen hangen.

Krijgen jullie nu de vraag om een setje truss met licht ergens neer te zetten: dan stappen jullie naar een verhuurder in de buurt, huren voor een paar euro een aantal meters truss. Bekijken jullie lijstje, het aantal meters truss dat jullie hebben gehuurd met het aantal kg per meter truss en zorgen er vervolgens voor dat jullie de truss veilig opbouwen en niet meer belasten dan 150KG totaal gewicht van truss, haken, lampen, kabels enz enz.

tevens hebben jullie uiteraard een groot aantal safety's bij jullie en hangen alles volgens het boekje.

jullie vragen tevens een bedrag dat jullie normaal ook vragen, echter nu plus de kosten van de huur van de truss...!! 
SIMPEL, DOELTREFFEND, VEILIG, BETAALBAAR EN GEEN GEZEUR MEER VAN ANDERE FORUMLEZERS..

zo en niet anders...  :Smile: 

owja en even verder te gaan over VMB.
de T03 mag ook belast worden tot 100kg max. 
neem 2 statieven, een 8 meter truss en behang het zwikkie met een totaal gewicht van 150 kg. Omhoog gaan gaat prima.. Stabiel staan.. mm ik heb zo mijn bedenkingen, zeker als je het geheel redelijk hoog opdraait.  
Dan merk je ook wel speling in de statieven.

Bij de ST132 gaat het geheel al een stuk zwaarder omhoog en j hebt al snel de gedachte de volgende keer misschien toch maar een aantal dingen niet mee op te hangen!!

En persoonlijk vind ik de ST132 dan toch effe iets stabieler staan, de speling lijkt minder.

----------


## revolution

Hallo iedereen,

Dan zal ik hier ook een paar foto's posten van mn drive in!
Deze zijn van zondag, een klein feestje met ongeveer 80 a 90 man!

----------


## jens

ziet er netjes verzorgt uit!

dacht zelfs in de gouwigheid dat je een backdropje had hangen  :Wink: 

jumpstyle zeker op de onderste foto  :Big Grin:

----------


## lightzone

netjes , echt mooi  :Smile: 



geen kabelzooi, mooi afgerokt.

welke fogger gebruik je?

----------


## DJ nn

Qua afwerking enzo: dikke 10 !!!
En een hemd als DJ vind ik een klein detail dat veel doen aan je voorkomen !

Enkel jammer dat er niet nog een 4barretje hing...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Bastisito

Ziet er prima uit, complimenten. Lekker basis, toch strak verzorgd. Vanwaar je keuze voor installatietruss? Goedkoop kunnen krijgen? Is dat niet tijdrovend met opbouwen?

----------


## Stoney3K

> en
> Je hebt echt grootheidswaanzin geloof ik hier op het forum. 8 parren doe je even een filmset mee



Moet je er foto's van zien? Plus de opnamen die gedraaid zijn in HD? Ik heb het niet over een Hollywood-filmset. Maar een amateur-project wat steeds meer niveau aan het krijgen is.

----------


## laserguy

Prachtig afgewerkt behalve dat ene detailtje (en daar hoef ik geen tientallen andere berichte gezeur over...): als je dat LS-kabeltje van je topjes netjes langs de paal naar beneden had geleid en vastgezet met een (zwart!) spanbandje of zwarte gaffa dan was dit goed voor een dikke 10!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Beste jongen,
> 
> Je hoeft mij geen les te geven in L&G merken danwel bedrijven erachter. Showtec heeft in het productgamma echt geen geluidsspul en Dap heeft echt geen lichtspul.



Gek he, omdat ze allebei van hetzelfde bedrijf zijn.





> Nee. Het is een in Duitsland ontworpen product dat in China gebouwd is en waar bij het ontwerp flink is gekeken naar een Lightcommander 12/2. Als de bugs die in de LC2412 zitten ook in de MA hadden gezeten was die nooit een succes geweest



Er is wel meer dan een beetje afgekeken... ik heb de twee tafels naast elkaar gehad. Elke knop die op de MA zit zit ook op de 2412, en het enige wat waarschijnlijk verschillend is is de firmware. Dat wordt dus mogelijk flashen  :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Er is wel meer dan een beetje afgekeken... ik heb de twee tafels naast elkaar gehad. Elke knop die op de MA zit zit ook op de 2412, en het enige wat waarschijnlijk verschillend is is de firmware. Dat wordt dus mogelijk flashen



Aaaah, dus er bestaat maar 1 microprocessor en op het gebied van electronica-onderdelen is de keuze ook zo klein dat die 2 apparaten echt dezelfde onderdelen bevatten?

Juist ja. Of eigenlijk, juist NEE.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Moet je er foto's van zien? Plus de opnamen die gedraaid zijn in HD? Ik heb het niet over een Hollywood-filmset. Maar een amateur-project wat steeds meer niveau aan het krijgen is.



Lijkt me leerzaam, ken nog wel wat filmjongens die financieel gezien er veel voor voelen hun lichtapparatuur allemaal te vervangen door slechts 8 parretjes :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Aaaah, dus er bestaat maar 1 microprocessor en op het gebied van electronica-onderdelen is de keuze ook zo klein dat die 2 apparaten echt dezelfde onderdelen bevatten?
> 
> Juist ja. Of eigenlijk, juist NEE.



Geen zin om hier ruzie over te gaan zitten maken, maar de menu-structuur en de bediening van de 12/2 en de LC2412 zijn EXACT hetzelfde. Er zitten inderdaad verschillen in (de bekende bugs van de 2412) maar ik heb zelf een 2412 staan en ik durf erop te gokken dat de MA firmware er zonder problemen in past. Het is namelijk stom en duur om een tafel (die aan de buitenkant een 1:1 kopie is) aan de binnenkant totaal anders op te bouwen, in plaats van hetzelfde reference-design te gebruiken. Het wiel opnieuw uitvinden kost immers veel meer in ontwikkelkosten dan een design "jatten" (overkopen). Je ziet dat niet alleen in AV-equipment terugkomen, maar ook in o.a. de high-end audio (think Dussun en Mark Levinson)





> Lijkt me leerzaam, ken nog wel wat filmjongens die financieel gezien er veel voor voelen hun lichtapparatuur allemaal te vervangen door slechts 8 parretjes



Dat is meer het idee: Niet meer meenemen dan je nodig hebt. We draaien alle opnamen op een greenscreen van 3x2 en daar ga je geen 6kW aan licht op zetten, vooral niet als je overdag draait. Grote sets hebben we voorlopig niet, avondopnamen ook niet. Als dat zover gaat komen, dan moeten we serieus aan meer licht gaan denken (maar dan zit je weer met andere problemen, zoals waar haal je kilowatten aan stroom vandaan in the middle of nowhere, zonder het geronk van een aggregaat op de audio-opname)

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Geen zin om hier ruzie over te gaan zitten maken, maar de menu-structuur en de bediening van de 12/2 en de LC2412 zijn EXACT hetzelfde. Er zitten inderdaad verschillen in (de bekende bugs van de 2412) maar ik heb zelf een 2412 staan en ik durf erop te gokken dat de MA firmware er zonder problemen in past. Het is namelijk stom en duur om een tafel (*die aan de buitenkant een 1:1 kopie is*) aan de binnenkant totaal anders op te bouwen, in plaats van hetzelfde reference-design te gebruiken. Het wiel opnieuw uitvinden kost immers veel meer in ontwikkelkosten dan een design "jatten" (overkopen). Je ziet dat niet alleen in AV-equipment terugkomen, maar ook in o.a. de high-end audio (think Dussun en Mark Levinson)
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is meer het idee: Niet meer meenemen dan je nodig hebt. We draaien alle opnamen op een greenscreen van 3x2 en daar ga je geen 6kW aan licht op zetten, vooral niet als je overdag draait. Grote sets hebben we voorlopig niet, avondopnamen ook niet. Als dat zover gaat komen, dan moeten we serieus aan meer licht gaan denken (maar dan zit je weer met andere problemen, zoals waar haal je kilowatten aan stroom vandaan in the middle of nowhere, zonder het geronk van een aggregaat op de audio-opname)



Dan zou ik je MA nog maar eens donders goed bekijken, zul je zien dat er voldoende verschillen zijn (segmentendisplay en soundtolight zitten onder) en sommige knoppen zitten totaal anders). 
De Behringer is totaal opnieuw getekend, maar met de tekeningen van de MA ernaast... Intern zit alles ook net even anders. Heb de behringer vaak genoeg opengehad en ik kan je vertellen, de Chipset van MA past niet in die van de behringer!

Met filmsetpraat praat ik niet mee, heb ik geen ervaring mee :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dan zou ik je MA nog maar eens donders goed bekijken, zul je zien dat er voldoende verschillen zijn (segmentendisplay en soundtolight zitten onder) en sommige knoppen zitten totaal anders).



Dat hoef nog niks te zeggen, want dat is zo simpel als een paar draadjes omleggen,





> De Behringer is totaal opnieuw getekend, maar met de tekeningen van de MA ernaast... Intern zit alles ook net even anders. Heb de behringer vaak genoeg opengehad en ik kan je vertellen, de Chipset van MA past niet in die van de behringer!



Goed, daar zou je gelijk in kunnen hebben, maar ik ga mijn 2412 binnenkort toch maar weer eens openmaken (crime om open te maken overigens) en kijken wat voor processor ze gebruikt hebben. Als het een 8052, AVR of PIC is dan is het niet moeilijk om de bugs eruit te strijken met een nieuw setje firmware  :Smile:  (zelf geprogrammeerd dus, niet de ori MA firmware)

Maar we raken weer een beetje op een zijspoor... misschien kan dit eerder gesplitst worden. Het ging immers over drive-in foto's  :Wink:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Daar zou jij ook gelijk in kunnen hebben, ik doe daar niet moeilijk over, heb soort van abbonement bij onderdelenleverancier van behringer, als er een nieuwe firmware uitkomt, sturen ze mij de chip met firmware automatisch toe :Smile:  Ideaal!

Maar ontopic:
Ik moet eerlijk zeggen, de beginnende drive-in shows worden steeds netter en netter. Laatst discotje gehad (als uitgaan iemand, niet als iemand van de techniek) en daar stond ook een setje. 
Toen ik vroeg of die al lang bezig was, kreeg ik het antwoord:
"Nee, slechts 3 maanden". (Terwijl het leek of er jarenlange ervaring inzat).

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik moet eerlijk zeggen, de beginnende drive-in shows worden steeds netter en netter. Laatst discotje gehad (als uitgaan iemand, niet als iemand van de techniek) en daar stond ook een setje. 
> Toen ik vroeg of die al lang bezig was, kreeg ik het antwoord:
> "Nee, slechts 3 maanden". (Terwijl het leek of er jarenlange ervaring inzat).



Dat is nou net het verschil tussen twee T4's en een trussbrug met wat eraan. Zie bijvoorbeeld de laatste foto (met de installatietruss), er hangt niet veel aan maar een overspanning geeft gelijk een enorm professioneler indruk. Vooral als je het combineert met óf een goed afgerokte tafel óf schotten/cases die de DJ booth 'omlijsten'.

----------


## Watt Xtra

stoney3

even voor de duidelijkheid, je schrijft af en toe met grote arrogantie, betweterigheid en ik kan nog wel even doorgaan wat ik niet doe!

op mijn post reageer je niet jammer. Tevens jouw reactie op dat truss meteen beter zou staan dan een statief met barretje eraan.. loopp het forum maar eens door, staan genoeg voorbeelden van wel nette shows zonder truss.

Daarnaast spreek je jezelf tegen, eerst benoem je meenemen wat noodzakelijk is.. En vervolgens opper je dat truss noodzakelijk is voor een professionele uitstraling.  Laatst geposte foto's laten zien dat je met relatief weinig een zeer nette verzorgde set kunt neerzetten. Belasting zal niet gruwelijk wezen en moet gewoon zo kunnen.

echter extra parren, scans enz erbij aan hangen is NOT DONE. 

Ditzelfde zou je kunnen neerzetten met een 2tal statieven, par balkjes en de scans. 
Hoeft er echt niet minder om uit te zien hoor.

Verder dikke duim omhoog voor laatst geposte foto's!! ga zo door.

----------


## revolution

Bedankt voor de positieve reacties :Wink: , en opbouwende kritiek is ook altijd welkom, kan ik alleen maar van leren!
maar goed, hier de antwoorden:





> netjes , echt mooi 
> 
> 
> 
> geen kabelzooi, mooi afgerokt.
> 
> welke fogger gebruik je?



Ik weet het merk niet van die fogger, maar hij is 700W en is een beetje vergelijkbaar met die Antari Z-800.





> Ziet er prima uit, complimenten. Lekker basis, toch strak verzorgd. Vanwaar je keuze voor installatietruss? Goedkoop kunnen krijgen? Is dat niet tijdrovend met opbouwen?



Die installatietruss heb ik al een tijdje, en het is niet het snelst opgebouwd, maar echt tijdrovend vindt ik het niet.





> Qua afwerking enzo: dikke 10 !!!
> En een hemd als DJ vind ik een klein detail dat veel doen aan je voorkomen !
> 
> Enkel jammer dat er niet nog een 4barretje hing...
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



We moeten er natuurlijk zelf ook goed en verzorgd bijlopen :Big Grin: !
En er komt in de loop der tijd vast nog een 4bar, maar nu is even het geld op, dus moeten we even wachten!

@Laserguy: Ik zal de volgende keer die kabels ook goed wegwerken :Wink: !

----------


## Stoney3K

> stoney3
> 
> even voor de duidelijkheid, je schrijft af en toe met grote arrogantie, betweterigheid en ik kan nog wel even doorgaan wat ik niet doe!



Ik kreeg in eerste instantie redelijk arrogante, n00b-bashende reacties terug op mijn eigen foto, met de strekking "kijk die twee prutsers nou!". Dat streek me een beetje tegen de haren in omdat iedereen toch ergens moet beginnen? Ik zie geen foto's van de eerste optredens van andere users hier, en denk je dat ik met deze foto serieus reclame ga lopen maken?





> op mijn post reageer je niet jammer. Tevens jouw reactie op dat truss meteen beter zou staan dan een statief met barretje eraan.. loopp het forum maar eens door, staan genoeg voorbeelden van wel nette shows zonder truss.
> 
> Daarnaast spreek je jezelf tegen, eerst benoem je meenemen wat noodzakelijk is.. En vervolgens opper je dat truss noodzakelijk is voor een professionele uitstraling.  Laatst geposte foto's laten zien dat je met relatief weinig een zeer nette verzorgde set kunt neerzetten. Belasting zal niet gruwelijk wezen en moet gewoon zo kunnen.



Noodzakelijk is het niet (met twee T4's kun je ook een show maken), maar het verkoopt beter. Als je minder licht bij je hebt moet je onder de prijs gaan zitten van de reguliere drive-in shows, want anders kiest een klant natuurlijk voor een betere show voor hetzelfde geld. Maar als je weer te laag gaat zitten krijg je vaak weer het "te mooi om waar te zijn" effect, zodat een klant afhaakt omdat het TE goedkoop is om nog goed spul te zijn.





> echter extra parren, scans enz erbij aan hangen is NOT DONE. 
> 
> Ditzelfde zou je kunnen neerzetten met een 2tal statieven, par balkjes en de scans. 
> Hoeft er echt niet minder om uit te zien hoor.
> 
> Verder dikke duim omhoog voor laatst geposte foto's!! ga zo door.



Je hebt wel gelijk, als je echt serieus wil gaan draaien huur je gewoon spul bij. ELKE pro doet dat, niet iedereen heeft immers een mobiel podium à la Gigant in zijn achtertuin geparkeerd staan. Zoiets verreken je gewoon in de prijs van je show, maar dan kun je geen 100 euro op een avond meer vragen, en dan gaat het al wat dikker in de papieren lopen. Overigens is 400 à 500 euro per avond voor een drive-in niet een ongangbare prijs, tenminste als ik de advertenties afstroop.

Als je dan straks elke week je set loopt uit te huren en te draaien, dan komt er vanzelf wel genoeg binnen om een setje goeie statieven en een paar meter Alulite bij te kopen. En hoe meer je ondertussen zelf bij elkaar sprokkelt, hoe minder je bij hoeft te huren en hoe meer je van je vraagprijs overhoudt.

(okee, ik ga even niet in op de boekhouding, BTW, enzovoort, want dat gaat er als je goed werkt ook nog allemaal af)

----------


## Bastisito

> Noodzakelijk is het niet (met twee T4's kun je ook een show maken), maar het verkoopt beter. Als je minder licht bij je hebt moet je onder de prijs gaan zitten van de reguliere drive-in shows, want anders kiest een klant natuurlijk voor een betere show voor hetzelfde geld. Maar als je weer te laag gaat zitten krijg je vaak weer het "te mooi om waar te zijn" effect, zodat een klant afhaakt omdat het TE goedkoop is om nog goed spul te zijn.



Lesje marketing: prijs is niet het enige middel om te concurreren he :Wink:  Tuurlijk kijkt een klant naar de prijs, maar ook nog naar een hele hoop andere zaken. Welke zaken? Bedenk maar eens wat  :Big Grin: 

Verder is de meest gehuurde show bij het bedrijf waar ik regelmatig voor wordt ingehuurd om te draaien een showtje met 'slechts' 8 parren op 2 tiefjes. Gek? Nee hoor, mensen vinden dit al vaak zat en het voldoet prima. Doet absoluut niks af aan onze professionaliteit. Vaak geldt de regel: less is more!

----------


## Stoney3K

Dit keer niet concreet een foto, maar even een previewtje van hoe de op de vorige pagina genoemde schotten er uit kunnen zien:



Niet al te ingewikkeld, maar het blijven gewone decoratieve plaatjes, je kan er verder achter kwijt wat je zelf zou willen. Hier een plaatje met de rest van ozne gear om even de verhoudingen te zien (parren heb ik even niet getekend, T-bars wel :Smile: 



Materiaallijst voor één schot:

* PVC buis 30mm (Rioleringsbuis), 2 stukken van 1m en 2 stukken van 2m (voor het middelste schot). Maten kunnen vrij in gevariëerd worden.

* PVC elleboogjes 90 graden, 30mm (hoeken). 4 nodig per schot.

* Materiaal voor het binnenste van de schotten. Ik zou zelf hardboard pakken, maar als het echt licht moet zijn kan zwart (of elke andere kleur) doek ook.

Koppelen van de schotten moet ik nog even uitvissen. Tiewraps zijn er niet in grijs te krijgen dus dat wordt zwarte tiewraps verdekt opstellen, of de buizen zwart schilderen.

Het hele zaakje is licht en plat te vouwen / stapelen dus het neemt ook nog eens bijna geen ruimte in. Erachter kun je dan doen wat je wilt, ik ga zelf kijken voor een 19" flightcase met boven / front rails voor lichttafel, versterker, eventuele FX en misschien straks nog een PC. De DJ-set kan er dan los naast.

----------


## Stage-Q

geen led-tubes i.p.v. pvc buis ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stoney3K

> geen led-tubes i.p.v. pvc buis ?



Per meter is PVC-buis iets goedkoper als het om simpele schotjes gaat.

Overigens zit ik er nu wel een beetje over te denken, ik ga waarschijnlijk het middenschot splitsen en dus 4 1x1 panelen maken, elk voorzien van één kleur lichtslang. Om het lekker in de jaren 80 disco-sfeer te houden  :Smile: 

Eventueel kunnen we later nog wit doek inhangen ipv zwart (de achterkant van de frames wordt voorzien van klittenband, doek ook) en de achterkant uitlichten met LED-parren.

Goed, vandaag dus ritje op en neer naar de GAMMA + Ikea (resp. buizen en lichtslang + stof) en foto's volgen snel! Dan zal ik van de week even de hele set weer overeind zetten en laten zien hoe het totaalplaatje geworden is.

----------


## Watt Xtra

en je denkt dat dat lang goed gaat wanneer jij rondrijdt met je pvc buizen constructie?? Is toch wel een redelijk Hobby gehalte zo. Ga direct voor een alu variant.. Kost iets meer, is echter veilig, steviger en je hebt er zekersweten veel langer plezier van.

Bedenk eens wat er met je constructie gebeurt als er een dombo aan loopt te trekken omdat hij in je oor wil hijgen met het verzoek om een nummer? JUIST.. geen pvc dus.

Verder heb je het over doek.. denk je even aan de brandveiligheid??

Op je tekening zie ik nu ook ineens wel 2 statieven in plaats van truss dat je elke keer oppert?? Dat staat toch professioneler?

zoals er al is geschreven.. er wordt heel vaak gekozen voor een setje met geluid en een stel statieven en parren. EVT aangevuld met een effectje per statief. Geheel is simpel door een persoon op te bouwen, blijft betaalbaar voor de klant.. en het past op een losse groep 230V 16A.

Dit zijn een aantal punten waar ook naar gekeken moet worden. Niet in elk huis, schuur of buurtvereniging is gewoon Sterkstroom aanwezig.
En verder waarom een hoop scans en ander draaiend licht in een ruimte die niet hoger dan 2,4 meter is, waar 60 bezoekers aanwezig zijn, zittend aan een tafel kletsend met elkaar. Op het einde nog effe de voetjes op de dansvloer??

----------


## Stoney3K

> en je denkt dat dat lang goed gaat wanneer jij rondrijdt met je pvc buizen constructie?? Is toch wel een redelijk Hobby gehalte zo. Ga direct voor een alu variant.. Kost iets meer, is echter veilig, steviger en je hebt er zekersweten veel langer plezier van.
> 
> Bedenk eens wat er met je constructie gebeurt als er een dombo aan loopt te trekken omdat hij in je oor wil hijgen met het verzoek om een nummer? JUIST.. geen pvc dus.
> 
> Verder heb je het over doek.. denk je even aan de brandveiligheid??



Ik ben dit ook voorlopig nog niet van plan om dit op studenten / jongerenfeesten weg te zetten, daar huur ik materiaal voor. Het zijn ook geen stage-barriers, dit is puur decoratief materiaal. Plus deze schotten zijn plat en zijn dus makkelijker in te pakken / op te slaan dan grote cases.

Mbt brandveiligheid: Daar hou ik zeker rekening mee. Katoenen doek zou enigszins dom zijn, podiumdoek moet daar toch ook op gemaakt zijn?





> Op je tekening zie ik nu ook ineens wel 2 statieven in plaats van truss dat je elke keer oppert?? Dat staat toch professioneler?



Ik heb even bestaand materiaal ingetekend. Niet spul wat mogelijk nog op de planning staat. Trussbrugjes zijn leuk en verkopen zeker, maar zijn voorlopig nog boven mijn budget (behalve genoemde ShowTec meuk). Als een klant zoiets wil, huren.





> zoals er al is geschreven.. er wordt heel vaak gekozen voor een setje met geluid en een stel statieven en parren. EVT aangevuld met een effectje per statief. Geheel is simpel door een persoon op te bouwen, blijft betaalbaar voor de klant.. en het past op een losse groep 230V 16A.
> 
> Dit zijn een aantal punten waar ook naar gekeken moet worden. Niet in elk huis, schuur of buurtvereniging is gewoon Sterkstroom aanwezig.
> En verder waarom een hoop scans en ander draaiend licht in een ruimte die niet hoger dan 2,4 meter is, waar 60 bezoekers aanwezig zijn, zittend aan een tafel kletsend met elkaar. Op het einde nog effe de voetjes op de dansvloer??



Klopt, op één groep heb ik voorlopig alles berekend. Het is waar dat er veel "standaard" setjes verhuurd worden, voor het doorsnee werk is het leuk 
maar je kunt er weinig show mee geven behalve "set it and forget it" geknipper. Desalniettemin is het wel te verhuren als het goed afgewerkt is (en dat gaat dus ook geld en groter vervoer kosten)

----------


## Bastisito

Maarre...PVC rioleringsbuizen? Komt mij over als erg cheap-ass. Houd je er ook rekening mee dat er op die buizen code's en stukjes tekst staan gedrukt aan de buitenkant? Ziet er lekker profi uit.

Doe jezelf een plezier en ga voor alu buizen. Blijven veel langer heel (één flinke klap tijdens vervoer en er zit een scheur in je PVC buis) en ziet er ook nog eens veel fraaier uit.

----------


## vasco

> Ik kreeg in eerste instantie redelijk arrogante, n00b-bashende reacties terug op mijn eigen foto, met de strekking "kijk die twee prutsers nou!". Dat streek me een beetje tegen de haren in omdat iedereen toch ergens moet beginnen? Ik zie geen foto's van de eerste optredens van andere users hier, en denk je dat ik met deze foto serieus reclame ga lopen maken?



Je doet uiterst arrogant in al je postings alsof je het allemaal al zo goed weet maar ondertussen weet je niet echt veel en sta je (nog) niet met de apparatuur die je in de toekomst waarschijnlijk wilt. Geeft allemaal niks en iedereen moet ergens beginnen maar stel je dan ook zo op.

Telkens weer weet jij reacties te geven als merken die uit dezelfde fabriek vandaag zouden komen of apparatuur die van binnen hetzelfde is waar dit allemaal niet waar is, etc, etc. Maak dit soort opmerkingen gewoon niet als je niet 100% zeker bent van je zaak en je wordt stukken serieuzer genomen op dit forum.

Als je naar de laatste foto's kijkt van revolution dan is dat een schoolvoorbeeld van een beginner met weinig en misschien zelfs wel geen dure spullen en toch een strakke uitstraling. Dit zijn de jongens die het ver kunnen/gaan schoppen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Stoney3: Jij wekt telkens weer het idee alsof je alles al weet.. en dat stoort mensen... Mij ook.

Ik beargumenteer mijn kritiek en ik krijg een antwoordt van een NOOB. Citaat: _"Ik ben dit ook voorlopig nog niet van plan om dit op studenten / jongerenfeesten weg te zetten, daar huur ik materiaal voor. Het zijn ook geen stage-barriers, dit is puur decoratief materiaal. Plus deze schotten zijn plat en zijn dus makkelijker in te pakken / op te slaan dan grote cases."_

*Ook decoratief materiaal moet stevig staan!! en veilig zijn..* Als je het toch niet inzet.. maak het dan niet. Ook een iets aangeschoten bezoeker kan zich aan jouw creatie vastgrijpen omdat hij of zij het everwicht kwijt is.. Tja dan heb je helemaal geen decoratie meer.. *GEWOON NIET DOEN DUS*

dat jij je tegen de haren ingestreken voelt.. redelijk logisch.. je hebt uitspraken die kant nog wal raken! En doet telkens weer alsof je het allemaal al weet.

Dat je ergens moet beginnen is duidelijk.. hou eens op met te posten en te reageren en lees eerst eens een maandje of 2 hier op het forum en leer hiervan..

Kom daarna met een aantal ideeen die je hebt opgedaan en vraag dan om een reactie. Neem deze reacties dan voor lief of reageer niet.

Heb jij iets leuks maar kom je er niet helemaal uit? Geen probleem er zijn er genoeg hier op het forum die je een tip, aandachtspunt, verderhelpTIP of ander commentaar kan en wil geven.. 

meen te toch te moeten verder prutsen... dan verdraag de geschreven kritiek en stuntel lekker verder! maar val ons niet meer lastig met betweterigheid...

vr groeten
Jorrit

----------


## Stoney3K

> Maarre...PVC rioleringsbuizen? Komt mij over als erg cheap-ass. Houd je er ook rekening mee dat er op die buizen code's en stukjes tekst staan gedrukt aan de buitenkant? Ziet er lekker profi uit.
> 
> Doe jezelf een plezier en ga voor alu buizen. Blijven veel langer heel (één flinke klap tijdens vervoer en er zit een scheur in je PVC buis) en ziet er ook nog eens veel fraaier uit.



Okee, geef jij mij een leverancier die alu buis en hoeken (elleboogjes) aan particulieren levert. Dan ga ik die gelijk bellen, want ik heb ook liever gelijk goed materiaal staan.

Probleem is dat goed, degelijk materiaal nou eenmaal geld kost (minstens honderden euro's) en een beginner zoals ik heeft dat niet. Maar je wilt toch met weinig middelen een representatieve set neerzetten (dus niet wat ik nu heb staan). Als je immers geen set hebt dan boekt niemand je, en je kunt dan wel gaan huren, maar zonder eerste klus kun je ook geen huurset wegzetten.

Wat denk je als je met een klant communiceert en ze vragen of je ervaring hebt: "Nee, dit is mijn eerste klus". De meeste klanten haken dan gelijk af.

Punt is, als je eenmaal een paar (echte) klussen gedraaid hebt, ongeacht wat voor set je er neerzet, dan gaan mensen je kennen. Heb je nog niks, dan benaderen mensen je nagenoeg niet voor klussen. En als je dan gaat rondvragen dan is meestal het antwoord "daar hebben we al een mannetje voor".

Marketing kan ik niet, lightjockeyen en bouwen wel. Maar om daar een persoon voor in te schakelen gaat me een beetje te ver (een drive-in met een manager?), en ik heb geen zin om elke keer via het "neefje van het broertje van de tante van de bakker" te gaan draaien.





> Als je naar de laatste foto's kijkt van revolution dan is dat een schoolvoorbeeld van een beginner met weinig en misschien zelfs wel geen dure spullen en toch een strakke uitstraling. Dit zijn de jongens die het ver kunnen/gaan schoppen.



Mag ik dan weten wat de complete set van Revolution gekost heeft? Hij heeft immers geen gearlist gepost. En dan bedoel ik wel alles bij elkaar, dus licht, geluid, rigging, kabels.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Okee, geef jij mij een leverancier die alu buis en hoeken (elleboogjes) aan particulieren levert. Dan ga ik die gelijk bellen, want ik heb ook liever gelijk goed materiaal staan.



Google is your friend.





> Wat denk je als je met een klant communiceert en ze vragen of je ervaring hebt: "Nee, dit is mijn eerste klus". De meeste klanten haken dan gelijk af.



Ga dus alsjeblieft eerst wat echte werkervaring opdoen bij andere bedrijven en bouw op die manier referenties op.





> Marketing kan ik niet, lightjockeyen en bouwen wel. Maar om daar een persoon voor in te schakelen gaat me een beetje te ver (een drive-in met een manager?), en ik heb geen zin om elke keer via het "neefje van het broertje van de tante van de bakker" te gaan draaien.



Begin dan geen eigen bedrijf maar ga lekker voor een firma werken.

----------


## revolution

> Mag ik dan weten wat de complete set van Revolution gekost heeft? Hij heeft immers geen gearlist gepost. En dan bedoel ik wel alles bij elkaar, dus licht, geluid, rigging, kabels.



Als je het zo graag wilt weten.
Hier mn lijstje:

GELUID:
2x Dynacord MX12 topjes
2x 18Sound Subs
Palladium 1200 versterker
Palladium 2000 versterker
Numark MP302 Dubbele CD-speler
Behringer Xenx 1622 mengtafel
Shure SM58 Draadloze Mic.
Tussenpaaltjes, diverse flightcases en bekabeling.

LICHT:
4x PAR 56 Long
Slidebar + Light 8 PRO
2x Scorpion Scan + Scanmaster 3
Tomahawk
DJ-switch 10
Fogger (merk weet ik niet)
3x 1,5 meter Installatie Truss + 2 Wind-ups
En diverse flightcases en bekabeling.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Google is your friend.



Been there, done that. Alle metaal (groot) handelaren leveren niet aan particulieren of tegen belachelijke leverkosten. Er zijn meer projecten waarvoor ik een fatsoenlijk metaalbedrijf goed kan gebruiken namelijk.





> Ga dus alsjeblieft eerst wat echte werkervaring opdoen bij andere bedrijven en bouw op die manier referenties op.



Dat is dus het probleem: Geen ervaring, nemen ze je niet aan. Waar wil je dan nog ervaring op kunnen doen als beginnende AV-technicus? Daar komt nog eens bij dat ik een lichte arbeidshandicap heb (autismespectrumstoornis) en dan zegt een bedrijf al gauw 'nee' omdat ze niet van mijn beperkingen kennis hebben en al helemaal geen zin hebben om de werkomstandigheden erop aan te passen.

----------


## Stage-Q

er bestaat zoiets als Studie's met stage's.

Moet jij eens opletten als je je best zou doen op dat gebied en tijdens de stages hoeveel contacten je er aan kunt overhouden.

----------


## beyma

> Moet je er foto's van zien? Plus de opnamen die gedraaid zijn in HD?



Ja ben ik wel benieuwd naar eigenlijk!

----------


## Stoney3K

> er bestaat zoiets als Studie's met stage's.
> 
> Moet jij eens opletten als je je best zou doen op dat gebied en tijdens de stages hoeveel contacten je er aan kunt overhouden.



Popacademie Tilburg? MBO theatertechniek Eindhoven? Leuk, maar dat zijn 4-jaars opleidingen waarvan ik 90% van de stof al weet. (Les één: dit is een mengtafel. Gaat de fader omhoog dan gaat de muziek harder.), bovendien zijn we dan weer 4 jaar verder voordat ik ook maar iets kan doen, en dan zit ik op het niveau van hooguit een schoolverlater van 20 (voor miijn CV dan). Daar heb ik dan ook weinig aan, als het losse cursussen zouden zijn dan was het een ander verhaal en was ik gelijk in gaan schrijven.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Als je met dezelfde houding als je hier op het forum toont bent gaan solliciteren en netwerken snap ik heel goed dat je nog steeds geen baan hebt. Wat dacht je ervan om gewoon, net zoals (bijna) iedereen hier, onderdaan de ladder te beginnen? Ofwel met een (te) simpele opleiding waar je WEL de contacten aan overhoudt voor een stage en daarna een baan, ofwel door "simpel" werk te doen bij een bedrijf waar je door kunt groeien?

Als je werkelijk zoveel kunt en weet als je beweert zou je wel aangenomen zijn bij diverse firma's, want er zijn er zat op zoek naar goede jongens.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als je werkelijk zoveel kunt en weet als je beweert zou je wel aangenomen zijn bij diverse firma's, want er zijn er zat op zoek naar goede jongens.



Denk je nou serieus dat ik dat niet al geprobeerd heb? Ik kom daar aan met een *blanco* CV en dan gaan ze al gauw doorzoeken naar iemand anders (vooral als ze het ASS etiketje op mijn CV zien staan). Wat ik voor werk daar doe maakt me geen zak uit, al is het maar flightcases sjouwen en kabeltjes leggen. Als ik maar op de één of andere manier in kan stromen in de industrie.

----------


## OMD

Voor Alu buizen enzo zou je eens de auto-industrie kunnen proberen.
Vooral bij "tuning" van auto's worden vaak alu buizen gebruikt.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> (vooral als ze het ASS etiketje op mijn CV zien staan). Wat ik voor werk daar doe maakt me geen zak uit, al is het maar flightcases sjouwen en kabeltjes leggen. Als ik maar op de één of andere manier in kan stromen in de industrie.



Gek genoeg heb ik nog nooit een CV gebruikt of nodig gehad bij sollicitaties. Sterker nog, ik heb slechts mijn HAVO-opleiding afgemaakt. Misschien heeft het dan toch echt wat met je houding te maken?

Deze industrie inrollen doe je niet door willekeurig CV's rond te sturen naar allerlei bedrijven, maar door ze te bellen en eens te gaan praten. Leg uit wat je kunt, en vooral wat je nog hoopt te leren. Laat zien dat je bereid bent te leren en daar moeite voor wilt doen, en dat je graag hard werkt.

Anders als vrijwillige technicus aan het werk in een theater gaan, kan ontzettend leerzaam zijn.

----------


## Stage-Q

misschien komt het door je Ego Stoney

sorry dat k het zeg, maar als jij ook zo bij klanten overkomt, net zoals je hier op het forum doet, kan ik mee voorstellen dat niemand je aanneemt.

Je bent er nogal negatief over,... "ja niemand wil me vanwege m'n blanco cv"
ja met zo'n houding kom je er ook niet.

----------


## Stoney3K

> misschien komt het door je Ego Stoney
> 
> sorry dat k het zeg, maar als jij ook zo bij klanten overkomt, net zoals je hier op het forum doet, kan ik mee voorstellen dat niemand je aanneemt.
> 
> Je bent er nogal negatief over,... "ja niemand wil me vanwege m'n blanco cv"
> ja met zo'n houding kom je er ook niet.



Krijg ik hier opmerkingen over mij ego? Van wie was die reactie ook al weer (toen ik mijn set postte) van "dit kan ECHT niet, prutsers", of iets in die strekking? Mag ik vragen welk setje je zelf op je eerste optreden neerzette? Was dat een Dynacord set met 4 movingheads en 2 CDJ1000's?

Ik heb zelf de persoonlijke ervaring dat veel AV profs die hun eigen bedrijfje runnen, vooral drive-inners, nogal eigenheimers zijn die geen pottenkijkers willen en al helemaal geen kritiek.

Ik vind L&G techniek nou eenmaal gewoon leuk, ook om in te werken. Ga ik anderen lopen bekritiseren om hun set? Nee, maar ik krijg elke keer reacties van "dit moet niet kunnen" als ik iets probeer voor weinig geld op te lossen. Face it: Ik heb nou eenmaal geen geld om 'echte' pro apparatuur aan te schaffen, dus improviseren is hier de oplossing. Niet met oplossingen als een steigerpijp als een truss op twee statiefjes, maar bezuinigen op zaken die je toch op de lange termijn pas nodig gaat hebben.

Iedereen is hier blijkbaar een beetje fan van dure apparatuur. Als het voor minder dan 1000 euro nieuwprijs de deur uit gaat dan is het knoeiwerk à la Behringer. En de mensen die er intensief gebruik van maken, ga je die maar een potje lopen newbie-bashen? Ooit ben je toch zelf ook zo begonnen?

FYI: Ik draai vrijwillig licht mee bij een cultureel centrum in Eindhoven, en theaters ga ik zeker nog aanschrijven. Bovendien heb ik een (goed gaande!) sollicitatie lopen bij een AV bedrijf in Mierlo. En daar sjouw ik net zo graag kabels als dat ik aan loop te sluiten of de lichttafel bedien. Noem je dat 'ego'?

----------


## Stage-Q

laat maar zitten stoney, doe vooral je ding...


back 2 topic

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Denk je nou serieus dat ik dat niet al geprobeerd heb? Ik kom daar aan met een *blanco* CV en dan gaan ze al gauw doorzoeken naar iemand anders (vooral als ze het ASS etiketje op mijn CV zien staan). Wat ik voor werk daar doe maakt me geen zak uit, al is het maar flightcases sjouwen en kabeltjes leggen. Als ik maar op de één of andere manier in kan stromen in de industrie.



Je wilt dus toch wel leren?? Nou kom maar kabels schoonmaken dan, flightcases rollen en verder met je tengels overal afblijven... want echt je hebt op alles een weerwoord, de arrogantie ten top.. Een doorzettings vermogen van een (ik heb er even geen naam voor)..

jammer dat je zo door blijft drammen.. zonder enige inhoud.

Je hebt het steeds over netjes willen werken, goede uitstraling maar een krap budget.
Ik geef je tips over veiligheid en wat je zeker niet moet doen maar een alternatief.. Jij begint over geen geld en toch iets willen. (op alles een weerwoord, antwoordt)

Wil je iets doen? doe het veilig en anders niet, dus geen pvc.. owja.. Pvc in 50mm met bochtjes enz loopt ook in de euro's!! Morgen zie ik van jouw een berekeningetje van wat het frontje zoals jij poste gaat kosten aan PVC materiaal? 

Zal ik posten wat ik zou doen met de bijbehorende kosten..
(owja ik controleer je wel.. heb hier nog wel een wildkamp boek liggen)  :Smile: 

Gaan we meteen weer een stukje BOT zal ook een foto plaatsen.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp even afgesloten, ga eerst maar eens nadenken wat het onderwerp van gesprek in dit onderwerp is, ga ik bij gelegenheid even de off-topisc op een hoop vegen...

Graag even goed nadenken voordat er iets geplaatst wordt!

----------

